# Canadian Brands: Lise Watier, Quo,...



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 24, 2009)

Mods - I searched for this topic and couldn't find it so if there is one please move/merge this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The patriot in me decided to start a thread to discuss all Canadian brands and what we love about them. 

I personally am a big fan of Lise Watier eyeliners. They make very good waterproof pencil liners and the best glitter liners I've ever tried. The pencil liners last on me much longer than anything I've tried by MAC or UD. Lise Watier concealer wheel is also amazing. 

Another brand I like is Quo especially for their brushes and some of their lipsticks/lipglosses. 

Feel free to add to the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm especially interested in brands that Shoppers carries since I love the Optimum Points!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Aug 24, 2009)

I totally agree with you for Lise Watier, love this brand.

On the cheaper side I'm also a fan of Annabelle products.  They now sell eye shadows in pan forms and I like their wipes, the package is so small and convenient on the go.


----------



## Modmom (Aug 24, 2009)

Woohoo...now this is a thread I can really sink my teeth into LOL

Big fan of Lise Watier!  I have their eyeliner and its so creamy smooth and long lasting.  I have no desire to switch to another brand for eyeliners. I've had some brushes too (long story...but they were left behind somewhere where I couldn't get them back) and I loved them.  I also have a couple lippies and I use their brow powder (duo) in blonde.  Overall, great brand.

Annabelle..Yes!  The pot shadows are overall not as pigmented as higher end brands, but for softer looks without a ton of frost, they're great.  They make a great metallic lippie too.  I'll have to look up the color I use and share a swatch because its a gorgeous berry color...great for fall/winter.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 25, 2009)

I forgot about Annabelle. I have a black kohl pencil from them that's really good. It;s stays on for a ling time with no smudging. 

Has anyone tried Annabelle's lipliners? Any thoughts?


----------



## Willa (Aug 25, 2009)

I think Quo's brushes are a good alternative when you're on a budget, but they are not all the same quality. The big fluffy one for loose powder isnt worth it. But I love the blush brushes, the flat e/s brushes too

My man gave me for Christmas 2008, the special tower they made, I love it


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have tried Annabelle lipliners. In fact most of my lipliners are Annabelle. No complaints from me, I like them and they are great value so you can get one in virtually every color. I also own the smudgeliners. The old version doesn't go on as smoothly but the new ones are improved. Some of my favourite e/s are Annabelle. I also love makeup brushes by Annabelle. 

Thanks for the Lise Watier eyeliner suggestion. Which ones in particular do you recommend? The liquid or pencil? 

Another Canadian brand is Marcelle, I have only purchased a l/s and tried the makeup remover so I don't know much about this line. I have been intrigued by some of the LE palettes they put out though.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 25, 2009)

Ginger9 - I have a few of the pencil liners by LW. I've got Noir Intense (black), Marin (navy) and Silver. They're waterproof and long lasting and they'r emy go to for everyday lining. I also got two LE ones called Black Teal and Black Gold. They're similar to MAC's Pearl Glides but they last on me much longer. I have swatches of these on my blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also recently purchased a glitter liner in Sunshine. I used to just use MAC's reflects glitter and gel mm but this is more user friendly and the glitter is very "packed". I'm def going back for more...

I need to try out the Anabelle lipliners. I don't even own ONE lipliner *gasps*


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions I will definitely check them out!!

Yeah, I don't wear lipliners often either but I do when I wear red lipsticks. It really does make a difference! Cleaner lips and less runaway around the lip area. I have the Annabelle Cherry which I use with all red lippies and the Fuschia I pair with GAT. They also have a l/l named Spice but apparently the Demure one resembles Mac's Spice more. I read that on MUA I think...HTH!!


----------



## Modmom (Aug 25, 2009)

I have LW Noir Intense too and its the best.  Its my 'go-to' black pencil liner.

Marcelle and Annabelle are sister companies.  I'm not sure if I have any Marcelle makeup (I'll have to check and report back to you lol) but I have used some of their skin products.  I just finished up a facial cleanser. It was ok.  Probably not one I'd buy again though.  I originally bought it for my son (pre teen), but he said it stung his face, so I used it up.  

You're not alone Lady...I don't own any lip liners either!


----------



## Shanti (Aug 26, 2009)

Annabelle has great eye dusts.
I have the mint green and pinky-gold one, and they're great. They have decent lasting power, are very fine, and blend well. They're also pretty cheap =) Really nice intense colour, but not heavy.
The only gripe I have about them is the packaging.
I've also tried their standard powder eyeshadow trios... the one with 2 browns and a green. It was alright. The browns were nice, but the green wasn't pigmented well.
But you get what you pay for.
As for Quo, I've only owned a lipstick from them (in Febrile/Breathless).
It's quite old now, but it still goes on as smoothly as it always did, nice moisturizing feeling, and the colour is even. It's one of my lipstick staples. =)


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 26, 2009)

^^^ *shanti: *i have breathless/febrile too!! i LOVE it! it's soo natural and very moisturizing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AH I LOVE THIS THREAD!*

and i LOVE Lise Watier. especially their glitter liners. my favourite is smokey gold and cybermint. absoooolutely gorg! i also have the purple one (amethyste), but it doesn't stand out as much as the other ones. when i wear them to work, ppl always comment on them and i end up selling some. hehe but i do NOT like their face brushes. i find them toooo rough! but i do like their eyeliner brush. Quo brushes are great for the price you pay too. i got so many of the eyeliner brush. great for brows or eyeliner.
i recently got a lise watier red lipstick in ROUGE MAESTRO. does anyone have it? i was tryin to find a dupe at MAC, but i couldn't find one. i am in love with that lipstick
another thing i love is their color wheel Portfolio. can't live without it. got concealer for all 4 seasons.

and as for annabelle, i love how they are coming out with the customizable palettes. i recently got two e/s in their new collection, in divid violet (lavenderish light purple pink with gold reflects) and graffiti (dark grey with silver reflects). i totally heart them. and also 4 of their new pigments with new packaging. got the yellow, purple, blue, and pink. purdy! i also have divine diva, which reminds me of one of the colors in one of the Makeup Art Cosmetics palette - Notoriety!

oh and has any of you got their glitter liners?! they SUCK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when they came out, i did a test with them vs. the lise watier ones. and they were soooo goopey, gunky, thick....and definitely does not have enough glitter compared to the amount of binding "gel" in the container. when i did a swatch of the LW with one of the annabelle, the annabelle had half the amount of glitter..and twice the amount of the clear gel! after 10 mins, the LW was completely dry, but the annabelle one was still tacky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EW cheaper than the LW glitter liners (8 i think it was? vs. 17 for the LW), but i'd rather pay the extra to get quality glitter liners

OH. and who else blasts their face with the blowdryer to dry the glitter eyeliner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too lazy to wait for it to dry.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 27, 2009)

I love annabelle smoothliners. They're my HG for pencil eyeliners. The liquid liner is good too. I have a matte light brown eyeshadow that I use for my brows. I also love quo's brushes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_
OH. and who else blasts their face with the blowdryer to dry the glitter eyeliner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too lazy to wait for it to dry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol, I do that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to pick up the two glitter liners you recommended from LW. I only have one called Sunshine but I think it's an LE. I was looking for Smokey Gold but it was sold out at my Shoppers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to try that red lipstick too...what's the texture like?


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2009)

I always love looking at Annabelle's e/s, at Jean Coutu their brand called Personnelle also have some good colors sometimes, but they don't all pay off very well. 

Do you guys have access to a FACES store in your malls?
I love their e/s too, and the great thing is they sell as refills too


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_lol, I do that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to pick up the two glitter liners you recommended from LW. I only have one called Sunshine but I think it's an LE. I was looking for Smokey Gold but it was sold out at my Shoppers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to try that red lipstick too...what's the texture like?_

 
Hmm..i don't believe sunshine is an LE. i can double check for you on saturday though. i think smokey gold is the most popular one. goes with any skin colour and age! i love how you can cover your lid with it...or just draw a line of the glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wearing just a line of it gives the most gorgeous pump of OOmph to your makeup but it's subtle enough that you don't look like a discoball (smokey gold is great for being subtle but stands out at the same time).  oh and do you guys wear them above your regular eyeliner? or do you guys wear it alone with no eyeliner? i wear it above my black eyeliner..and it stands out even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and kinda off topic, haha, but one time i had a customer of mine go "you look really familiar!....are you on specktra?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the red lippie is like an amplified from mac. rich in color, has a lustre to it, extremely moisturizing, and glides on very smoothly. here's a pic of my swatch and a comparison to M.A.C Red and Russian Red.

from L-R:
M.A.C Red - Rouge Maestro - Russian Red












 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Do you guys have access to a FACES store in your malls?
I love their e/s too, and the great thing is they sell as refills too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
we use to! but they took the kiosk out.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_
Do you guys have access to a FACES store in your malls?
I love their e/s too, and the great thing is they sell as refills too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've never seen it here in Ottawa. I think we get discriminated against a lot when it comes to stores and stuff even though we live in the capital 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_Hmm..i don't believe sunshine is an LE. i can double check for you on saturday though. i think smokey gold is the most popular one. goes with any skin colour and age! i love how you can cover your lid with it...or just draw a line of the glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wearing just a line of it gives the most gorgeous pump of OOmph to your makeup but it's subtle enough that you don't look like a discoball (smokey gold is great for being subtle but stands out at the same time).  oh and do you guys wear them above your regular eyeliner? or do you guys wear it alone with no eyeliner? i wear it above my black eyeliner..and it stands out even more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and kinda off topic, haha, but one time i had a customer of mine go "you ook really familiar!....are you on specktra?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the red lippie is like an amplified from mac. rich in color, has a lustre to it, extremely moisturizing, and glides on very smoothly. here's a pic of my swatch and a comparison to M.A.C Red and Russian Red.

from L-R:
M.A.C Red - Rouge Maestro - Russian Red









_

 
I love Sunshine coz the glitters are multi-coloured, so they're different colours depending on the light. And yes I wear mine on top of Blacktrack. Never tried it all over the lid, gonna do that this weekend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, and I went to another Shoppers and they were also sold out of Smokey Gold
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna try the one near my parents today...

That red lippie is gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I freakin love the amplified texture...*puts it on lemming list* I have Port Red and Ruby Woo from MAC but this looks quite different from both of them...thanks for the swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One more thing, has anyone tried BOTH Anabelle and Marcelle lipliners? Which one is better in your opinion?


----------



## c-marie (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Do you guys have access to a FACES store in your malls?
I love their e/s too, and the great thing is they sell as refills too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
   I used to live in Winnipeg and they had one, but now I’m in Calgary and they don’t have one.  I agree, their eye shadows are great and the discount on the refills are make it even better.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_ 
Another Canadian brand is Marcelle, I have only purchased a l/s and tried the makeup remover so I don't know much about this line. I have been intrigued by some of the LE palettes they put out though._

 
One of the only thing I tried from Marcelle is there translucent powder and I like it a lot. I have the most sensitive skin ever and it doesn't react to it at all, (and I react to a LOT of stuff).

Something that I'm quite a fan from Annabelle is there Kohl eyeliner in Halo, it's a pinky neutral, great to cover any sign of fatigue or two much party ing.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Something that I'm quite a fan from Annabelle is there Kohl eyeliner in Halo, it's a pinky neutral, great to cover any sign of fatigue or two much party ing._

 
omg u HAVE to use Halo as a highlight for the brows! i'm an NC25-35, and it's amazzzing. i don't even use e/s as a highlight anymore...unless it's for blending out the shadow at the top. but i put a line of Halo right under my brows, and just soften it a bit by blending it with an angle brush so it doesn't look so harsh. oh and not only is it great for highlight, it defines your brows to perfection. i used it in my Hello Kitty FOTD if you want to see how it looks as a highlight. MUST try!!


----------



## westindiesangel (Sep 7, 2009)

I LOVE Anabelle Smoothliners. i use the black and have the brown for when I want a subtle look. And I have no desire to look for any other pencil liner. Applies with a nice dark colour and stays on all day! They also have really pretty pigment dusts...I wear no eyeshadow, and only subtle shimmery washes of it when I do, but I want the gorgeous pink-gold one someone mentioned earlier. 

Has anyone used the glitter eyeliners they have? I was testing them out on my hand but I didn't like how they applied...it seemed difficult to get an even coat of the glitter all across in a line...is that how all glitter liners are or are they just poor quality?

As for Quo, I love their brushes, but I only buy them when they're 40% off at Shoppers lol because I hate putting out money for brushes. They are lovely quality though. I have a great foundation brush from them that provides amazing coverage...

I didn't know any of these brands were only Canadian until this thread! Lol...are you sure Annabelle is Canadian only? I swear I remember an American girl recommendinf Smoothliners a few years ago....hmm!


----------



## foomph (Sep 7, 2009)

I REALLY liked the Quo pressed powder foundation.  I used one right up but I couldn't find a perfect match for my skin tone in the winter (when my tan faded) and so switched to MAC.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2009)

foomph - I tried the Quo powder as you recommended to me in Recommendation forum but alas there was no exact match for me


----------



## foomph (Sep 9, 2009)

Too bad...i's so hard with the drugstore brands.  I ended up switching to MAC because of that.  Did you try the Clinique powder?


----------



## westindiesangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Has anyone here tried out the Joe Fresh line? Especially the brushes? I like the brushes a lot but I'm no makeup expert. And I'm wary of the line...just because it's Joe Fresh, lol.


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^ im curious to know as well!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 9, 2009)

I love quo makeup brushes especially when they go on sale @ shopper's drug mart for 40% off. though I don't think the quality is that great over time.
I have 2 Lise Watier brushes (blush, and all over shadow) and they are great!


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a Joe Fresh eyeshadow (a light green, matte). Don't love it. It's a little too sheer for me, but at least it's not chalky. I wanna try their cream blushes though! 

Fav drugstore brand of all time: Annabelle. How amazing is this brand?! You can make custom quads, the eyeshadows that go in the quad are kick-ass, pigments are great, liners are smooth and pigmented...I'll gush over Annabelle any day. I feel bad for the people who can't get Annabelle in their country LOL. Canadian pride!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I have a Joe Fresh eyeshadow (a light green, matte). Don't love it. It's a little too sheer for me, but at least it's not chalky. I wanna try their cream blushes though! 

Fav drugstore brand of all time: Annabelle. How amazing is this brand?! You can make custom quads, the eyeshadows that go in the quad are kick-ass, pigments are great, liners are smooth and pigmented...I'll gush over Annabelle any day. I feel bad for the people who can't get Annabelle in their country LOL. Canadian pride!!_

 
I've been meaning to try Joe Fresh...except I always end up buying more groceries than needed when I go to Loblaws so I try not to go near the makeup stuff, lol!

I love Anabelle too, I remember only having Anabelle makeup when I was a teenager and now at 27, I still love so many of their products, especially their eyeliners. Gotta try their pigments soon. What colours do you recommend?


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 10, 2009)

I love Quo eyelashes...natural yet with just enough drama to take an eye look to the next level. They are also very easy to put on for a lash newbie like me. 

I'd love to try Lise Watier eyeliners.


----------



## Visual Edge (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the Lise Watier eye brushes, glitter liners, and regular eyeliners. Ive also gone through 1 and a half of their concealer quads which I loved but have recently switched over to the makeup forever one (Slightly better consistency imo, but lise watier is muuuch cheaper). I have the glitter liner in opale (white), peacock (dark blue), and amethyste (purple). I love them all and use them regularly, especially opale. I want to pick up golden green, smokey gold and cybermint. 

A sales rep. at a shoppers promo event said that there would be some more colors of the glitter liners coming out including a hot pink! I'm excited though she wasnt sure when they were set to release.

Virtual Lip Contour | Lips | Makeup | Lise Watier Cosmetics Has anyone tried this?



As for quo, I think its mostly a hit or miss. Some of their brushes are good but a lot of them are just so-so. I really like their eyelashes though and I love that you get optimum points for buying a lot of their products.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 11, 2009)

^^ that lip contour looks interesting. I don't use lipliners maybe I give this one a try...it seems to be more versatile. I'm also intrigued by Opal glitter liner. My shoppers was sold out of that one last time I went there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Quo's brushes, I love the big powder brush, the Kabuki, the angles eyeliner brush (I use this for my brows) and the big creme shadow brush (I use this for paint pots).


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Sep 18, 2009)

I am wondering about joe's liquid eyeliners, have anyone tried them? i picked one up which was a tester (the only thing left in black) and it looked dull as if it dried out or something.  The brushes looks good as for the eyeshadows i'm kind of thinking its won't show n last long.


----------



## emmalay (Sep 18, 2009)

I have the brown liquid liner and I love it. Very easy to use.


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I've been meaning to try Joe Fresh...except I always end up buying more groceries than needed when I go to Loblaws so I try not to go near the makeup stuff, lol!

I love Anabelle too, I remember only having Anabelle makeup when I was a teenager and now at 27, I still love so many of their products, especially their eyeliners. Gotta try their pigments soon. What colours do you recommend?_

 
I don't have too many of their pigments, only a limited edition Eco Chic (warm midtone VERY SHIMMERY green colour), and Solar, which is a golden slightly apricot-y tone, also very shimmery! Both are gorgeoussss and pigmented. I wanna try the new Studio pigments!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 21, 2009)

Quo brushes are great for the price you get them at!  My favorite ones are the small kabuki and also the angle brush.  I have the big kabuki from their Christmas line but for some reason the bristles on that one feels a bit too hard on my face


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_Quo brushes are great for the price you get them at!  My favorite ones are the small kabuki and also the angle brush.  I have the big kabuki from their Christmas line but for some reason the bristles on that one feels a bit too hard on my face_

 
Those two brushes are my favourites too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone have their lip brush? Is it good or should I invest in MAC?


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 22, 2009)

*shadowy lady: *sorry for the late reply! but the LW glitter liner in sunshine is not a LE item. go get it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_*shadowy lady: *sorry for the late reply! but the LW glitter liner in sunshine is not a LE item. go get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Jenee - np 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's actually the only one I have, hehe! I need to get smokey gold though and the black one (forget what it's called)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 25, 2009)

bumping to say that I picked up the dark blue Lise Watier glitterliner and it's soooo gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I will use it a lot! It's super glittery and bright and I wear blues a lot


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^ isn't it gorgeous?! i've been wanting that for a long time but haven't gotten it. i love my smokey gold and i try to wear it was often as i can, without ignoring my other makeup. haha still have yet to use my violet trance, hauting and a bunch of those new Annabelle pigments from their studio line. so with all that stuff to still use, i don't think i need another glitter liner!

OH OH OH! SDM now has a 4 pack LW glitter liner i think the're 2.5g each! it has smokey gold, the black one....the white one....and...the multicolored silver one? i believe it's $29. great if u wanna try em and have 4 diff. colors. plus it takes forever to even finish one full size bottle, so maybe the set is a good idea to try em!
i MIGHT pick it up on sat. let's see how my will power is that day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and i picked up the FUCHSIA annabelle lipliner to go with GAT and Full Fucshia (pro l/s). i'll let you guys now how it matches with them!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 14, 2009)

ok bumping again, jenee.sum, how did that Anabelle lip liner work out for you? My Pharmaplus is having a sale on Anabelle lip liners and kohl liners (2 for $5.99). I picked up four kohl liners to add to my previous collex but I didn't get any lipliners. I was considering the fuchsia one though...how did it work out with GAT?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 14, 2009)

Lise Watier brushes are also great.  I have a shadow brush and the blush brush which were both fairy inexpensive.
Is GOSH CDN?

I have a couple items from Joe Fresh.. not bad.. but I don't wear them often.. (a lipstick, gloss, and lip stain).. i say try the joe fresh products because they are so inexpensive.  If you don't like them at least you haven't spent a lot of money on them.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 14, 2009)

Cargo is also a canadian brand.. according to their counter MA @ Sears


----------



## MACPixie (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Those two brushes are my favourites too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does anyone have their lip brush? Is it good or should I invest in MAC?_

 

I have their lip brush (the one with the cover, I think they have a retractable as well but those tend to not work for me...) and it's great!
I haven't had any problems with Quo brushes and I have a lot. I like their blending brush, however my roommate has the same one and hers is so fluffy and just not good. I also love their angled liner, smudger and foundation brush. I use all of them regularly! And their regular Shadow brush is great too! I guess I've just had good luck with them!


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah Quo has REALLY good brushes, especially for the price.  And they go on sale a lot (up to 40% off sometimes), which is quite good, because you can get really nice basic brushes for a really great price.  Of course they're not MAC-quality brushes, but for stuff like blush brushes, sharpeners, crease brushes, etc., it's amazing what you get for the amount you pay.

Lise Watier is a great brand too!  The glitter liquid liners are GORGEOUS and they have tons of shades to choose from.

And I don't think that GOSH is Canadian (it's Danish, I believe), but GOSH is only available at Shoppers.  And GOSH is actually SUCH a great brand.  Their Velvet eyeliners are waterproof and come in so many colours.  And it doesn't smudge or budge or fade throughout the day.  Their liquid liners are similar to MAC Liquidlast, and they come in all the colours of the rainbow.

And just so you all know, Quo, Lise Watier and GOSH are all available at Shoppers (with Quo being Shopper Drug Mart's cosmetic line).


----------



## Junkie (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a bunch of the Annabelle lipliners - some work really well while others seems a bit too dry and...chunky? Its like little pieces of colour break off so it looks think and uneven - only with a few colours though. And thats with both the regular liners and metallic liners.

I have both QUO and Lise Watier glitter liners - I love them both, but definately tend to reach for my LW ones the most. I have Cognac, Amethyst and Black Diamond. In Annabelle, I have Mermaid and Funshine. I've actually posted swatches and photos of them in another thread here..."Annabelle Swatches" I believe.

I also own a lipliner by Marcelle called Pebble - its a great nude for my specific lip colour. Its a [dupe] mixture of Annabelle's Natural Rose & Eve mixed into one. Its nice, goes on smooth and is waterproof...definately has some good staying power. I also have a few of Marcelle LE items - like an all over highlighter called Equinox.

I really love a lot of QUO items, but their prices have gone up significantly over the years and their quality hasn't. I have a mineral blush and it has way too much irridescence in it - makes you look way too shiny. They're range isn't large enough to match a lot of skintones and if I'm paying $22 for a foundation, I'd like to have a greater selection of items. 

I'm a sucker for the displays of LE product at Shoppers - I usually try to scoop up whatever strikes my fancy because I know it might not ever be available again - whether its QUO, Marcelle, GOSH, or Annabelle. 

I actually recently found the greatest dupe of Baby Goth Girl nailpolish (Style Black Collection) - its GOSH's Mystery Night - its an LE holiday pack available now. One of Annabelle's LE Quads also had 3 out of 4 great dupes for MACs Spiced Chocolate quad (minus the burgundy one).


----------



## Ralen81 (Nov 17, 2009)

Another vote for LW eye shine e/l! I own most of the permanent colors and probably a couple of LE ones too. I should really do some swatches. Also love the glittery e/l and concealer wheel. Most of the e/s is pigmented and smooth. My sister swears by LW skincare, but I tried the balancing cleansing milk and balancing toner and didn't think they were anything special. 

Love the Annabelle smoothliner eyeliners as well. The volume.com mascara is great (watch the video online for application tips because I didn't think it was anything special until I changed my application method) and removes very easily with just water, but I wish they'd make a waterproof formula.

And yes! Cargo is Canadian! LOVE their blushes and eyeshadow! 

I have lots of Quo brushes and think they're pretty good. I've got a big flat brush that I think it supposed to be used with concealer, but it's great for picking up lots of product off an eyeshadow pan that's a bit to hard. They've got a new pro brush line with black handles, but I haven't tried anything from it yet.


ETA: My roommate has a couple of Joe eyeshadows and they look pretty craptastic to me. I'm certainly not tempted to try them.


----------



## shea_47 (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I love Quo eyelashes...natural yet with just enough drama to take an eye look to the next level. They are also very easy to put on for a lash newbie like me._

 
I love Shopper's beauty boutique, and quo eyelashes are awesome!! I bought a bunch of crazier ones right after Halloween and I love them too. 

I have the Lise Watier glitter liner in the dark blue and it is AMAZING! I get so many compliments on it, whether I wear in alone or over black liquid liner. I also have the Fairy colour which is really pretty over pinky eyeshadows. The new fushia colour is absolutely gorgeous, it's on my Christmas list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for Annabelle, I love their neutral eyeshadows. I have a really pretty vanilla-coloured eyeshadow that they do not make anymore that has hit pan, it's very sad. 

And Gosh...although it's not Canadian and can only be found at Shopper's, their liquid/gel eyeliners have super crazy staying power and come in every colour of the rainbow. I don't like the little brush it comes with though, so I just swipe some off the brush onto an Annabelle angle brush and use that instead.


----------



## Modmom (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Visual Edge* 

 
_Lise Watier glitter liner in opale (white), peacock (dark blue), and amethyste (purple). I love them all and use them regularly, especially opale. I want to pick up golden green, smokey gold and cybermint._

 
I just came back from a quick trip to Shoppers and while hubby was getting what he needed, I went to play at the LW counter.  I don't own any of the glitter liners, but I have them all over the back of my hand right now  LOL.   I want to get the Opale (white), but I'm not sure how to wear it?  Do I wear it on its own as a liner, side by side with a darker color, over top of another color?  How do you gals wear it?  

The amethyst is freakin gorgeous too!  And that dark blue  WOW!!!  I think my Christmas list just got longer  hee hee


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_I just came back from a quick trip to Shoppers and while hubby was getting what he needed, I went to play at the LW counter.  I don't own any of the glitter liners, but I have them all over the back of my hand right now  LOL.   I want to get the Opale (white), but I'm not sure how to wear it?  Do I wear it on its own as a liner, side by side with a darker color, over top of another color?  How do you gals wear it?  

The amethyst is freakin gorgeous too!  And that dark blue  WOW!!!  I think my Christmas list just got longer  hee hee_

 
I know they're so gorgeous! I have two now but I'm gonna pick up more. I have Funshine and Starry Night (I think is called, the blue one). I wear them over black liner. Opal is actually next on my list


----------



## Modmom (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I know they're so gorgeous! I have two now but I'm gonna pick up more. I have Funshine and Starry Night (I think is called, the blue one). I wear them over black liner. Opal is actually next on my list_

 

I'm staring at Starry Night on my hand right now...can you hear the ooohs and aaaahs?   LOL


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 3, 2009)

omg!! u guys HAVE to get the new one that just came out!! It's called Emeraude and has dark blue and green sparkles. it's sooo gorgeous! when u guys swatch it, swatch it over over a dark green/blue or teal base. fuckin beautiful! u will DIE! it's been sold out at my store for weeks! it's LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so get it if u can still find it!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_omg!! u guys HAVE to get the new one that just came out!! It's called Emeraude and has dark blue and green sparkles. it's sooo gorgeous! when u guys swatch it, swatch it over over a dark green/blue or teal base. fuckin beautiful! u will DIE! it's been sold out at my store for weeks! it's LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so get it if u can still find it!!




_

 
that sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Will run to the closest SDM right after work, thanks for letting us know Jenee


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 4, 2009)

Im gonna check that out in a few as well, I need a good sparkly liner!


----------



## Nepenthe (Dec 4, 2009)

I just wanted to chime in as another Canadian.. :]

Quo makes my favourite blush brush.. I've had it for years and it's so soft and blends blush/highlight with ease.

Annabelle.. wow, they've come a long way in the past few years.  I've been a fan of their kohl eyeliners for a long time.. but the new custom palettes and smudgeliners are awesome!  It's great having such easy access to great products.

Admittedly though I haven't done much with Lise Watier.  I had a really bad 'makeover' with one of their artists and it just completely put me off the brand.  May have to check out some of these glitter liners though.. ;]


----------



## Cinci (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a few Quo brushes and really like them.  I was aprehensive at first because some of them didn't seem like anything great.   But I bought there Kahbuki brush last month and it's a great dupe for the MAC 180.   The Quo version is a little less dense then the 180, but not enough that it really makes much of a difference.  I use them interchangably.  They also make a good dupe for the MAC 168 brush.  I like that Quo makes dupes of alot of the MAC brushes. I've picked up a few lately so that I have them as "spares" for when I've been too lazy to clean my MAC ones (lol, I tend to use my brushes for a week or so, then put them in my drawer and grab a clean one, and wait till I am all out of brushes and wash them all at once...)

Some of the Quo make up products are really great!  I have been desperately searching high and low for a limited edition bronzer that was released this summer and I missed out on.  It was their Sun Kissed Bronzer and had 4 different colors in one disc.  It was so amazing soft and the particles were very fine, so you didnt look all glittery, but it gave a really nice sheen.  It applied very evenly too!  I was heartbroken that they only had a tester left by the time I stumbled upon it!


I have also been pleasantly surpised by anabelle's eyeshadows.  I wasn't too big on them before, but I bought a few refills the other day and really liked them.  It actually made me think about buying the entire line of refills   The ones I bought that I really liked were:
"So Foxy" - dark brown matte, 
"Gold Digger" -  a frosty gold,
Sugar Dust (or something like that) - a light pink/purple 
and "Buff" (i think) - a matte peachy neutral


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_that sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Will run to the closest SDM right after work, thanks for letting us know Jenee_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Im gonna check that out in a few as well, I need a good sparkly liner!_

 
Shadowy Lady & Sabrunka, let me know how it goes! i hope u guys can get a hold of it!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_I just wanted to chime in as another Canadian.. :]

Quo makes my favourite blush brush.. I've had it for years and it's so soft and blends blush/highlight with ease.

Annabelle.. wow, they've come a long way in the past few years.  I've been a fan of their kohl eyeliners for a long time.. but the new custom palettes and smudgeliners are awesome!  It's great having such easy access to great products.

Admittedly though I haven't done much with Lise Watier.  I had a really bad 'makeover' with one of their artists and it just completely put me off the brand.  May have to check out some of these glitter liners though.. ;]_

 
Gahhh, i work at SDM, and when we get the Lise Watier MA to come in, i do NOT like the makeup they do either! they're not very good, at least i don't like the way they do their makeup.

I've gotten a couple of annabelle's new e/s and they're beautiful - graffitti & vivid violet. I made a quad with those along with their black e/s and scene from MAC. i want more but i'm on a mission to stop my makeup spending. I also got 4 of their new studio pigments, gorgeous! - i got the pink, blue, yellow, and purple.






top row: annabelle black, vivid violet
bottom row: MAC scene, annabelle graffitti








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_I have also been plesantly surpised by anabelle's eyeshadows._

 
i want their dark navy blue one! sooo pretty!!!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

i love Annabelle , there makeup is just so nice.

Annabelle makes the most amazing black eyeliner, I think it;s the smoothliner, so pigmented, and glides on nicely. I also adore there Le Gloss Sticks. Kinda remind me of MAC slimshines?

Joe Fresh Beauty has really nice cream blushes. But that's all i've really tried. =/

I have a Lisa Watier loose eyeshadow, it's the prettiest gold. Very pigmented.


----------



## Modmom (Dec 5, 2009)

I just came back from Shoppers and I'm soooooo happy!!  The one thing I really lack is matte shadows, so tonight I made an Annabelle quad with mattes (one may be a bit velvety, but definitely not shimmery).  The e/s were on sale for $2.99 each (woohoo) and the quad was FREE with the purchase of 4 e/s.  $12 for a great, pigmented e/s quad!  Way to go Annabelle!  

Oh, I don't think I ever told you gals that the Annabelle large shader brush is wonderful for lid color.  It's the one brush I use every day.

I also picked up Benefit cream e/s in Skinny Jeans (so not $2.99  hahahaha), some Olay daily moisturize and some concealer.  

I played again in the LW glitter liner...so gorgeous.  There on my wish list.


----------



## Cinci (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the Green Lise Watier Glitter Eyeliner. I bought it because I love green, but I have honestly never used it other than the one time I tested it.  Looking back I should have bought the black one, I think that would be much more useful...  either way I do like the liner, although I found it took a long time to dry...


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 6, 2009)

I am not sure how the promos work @ Shopper's drug Mart, but here Quo brushes are 40% off.
Has anyone seen the more expensive Quo brushes.. i think they claim the quality is better and they have black handles.
I saw them I think at the SDM in the Toronto PATH just outside of the Union subway across from Starbux.  They were expensive.. and i can't remember the prices but I think around MAC's prices.  Now unless they are on sale I won't be picking any of those up.


----------



## Cinci (Dec 6, 2009)

I have checked out the professional line of Quo Brushes.  Initially, I remember not being impressed..   But I went back a few days later and I compared the angled liner brushes (Think MAC 266)  from the regular line and the professional line and the black handled one _was _better than the silver one.  

If Quo made the kahbuki in the pro version, I would probably spend the extra money on it,  cause the silver Quo Kahbuki is really good a close dupe for the MAC 180.. So if they were to make it in a professional version, it would be even better I would imagine.. and for that I would be thrilled!!

However, I wouldn't spend the 50 bucks or whatever it was for the Quo Professional Duo Fiber.. For that amount of money I'd rather just get a MAC 187..   I guess what I am saying is it would depend on each brush individually...

P.S. 40% off?  hm, I will have to call my local shoppers and see if they are on sale here too!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I am not sure how the promos work @ Shopper's drug Mart, but here Quo brushes are 40% off.
Has anyone seen the more expensive Quo brushes.. i think they claim the quality is better and they have black handles.
I saw them I think at the SDM in the Toronto PATH just outside of the Union subway across from Starbux. They were expensive.. and i can't remember the prices but I think around MAC's prices. Now unless they are on sale I won't be picking any of those up._


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 6, 2009)

^^^ yup they're 40% off this week!

Murale also carries the professional and black handle Quo brushes. i haven't tried them yet however. if you have optimum points to redeem, you can get some brushes for free!


----------



## Cinci (Dec 6, 2009)

woohoo!  I'm gonna head to shoppers lol!  Are the black handled ones on sale too?  is the week ending today or next sunday?


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 6, 2009)

my store doesn't carry the black handle ones so i'm not sure if those ones are on sale too. the flyer says all brushes are though, so maybe they are. call your local SDM or go in to see. Murale had their extra redemption this weekend - i didn't go though. gunna save up to 75 000 pts and wait for the extra redemption so i can get $200 worth of free makeup hehee.

sale ends dec 11


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I am going to check out the Path SDM see if those black handle ones are on sale.


----------



## Cinci (Dec 7, 2009)

Yep Pro line is on sale as well!  I was just there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And if you spend $75.00 or more right now, you get 15,000 bonus points, so that's what I did!    So now that I have over 75,000 points, I'm going to wait for a Spend your Points event and get all the makeup I've been waiting to buy


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 7, 2009)

*Cinci:* Do you have a Murale near you?! They have the same promos as Shoppers (well except those $10 Timmy/Gas cards i think), so if you wait and look out for their extra redemption days, you can get expensive makeup like Chanel, Bobbi Brown, Nars, etc for free! That's what i'm doing! I'm a few thousand away from 75 000, so i'm just gunna have to wait...but soooo worth the wait!


----------



## Cinci (Dec 7, 2009)

Unfortunately we don't have any Murale stores here.. Only the Shoppers Beauty Boutique..  Ours carries Smashbox, Lise Watier, Benefit, Lancome, and Clarins...  Not a whole lot unfortunately..  (And the closest MAC or Sephora is 8 hrs away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   But thanks for the heads up, I will have to remember to check out the Murale stores next time I go out of town


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 7, 2009)

Def check Murale out when you get the chance to go out of town. But Beauty Boutiques have nice brands too! I'm sure you'll find some awesome things there. Happy Shopping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Junkie (Dec 7, 2009)

I love Lise Watier's Glitter Liners!

I also have a few of the Annabelle eyeshadows, but they need a bigger colour range! Their pigments are nice though too. Their glitterliners are ok too, but not as glittery as the LW ones....not enough sparkle, just more of the gel.

I've also inquired about the QUO Pro brushes - and the difference is the fibers. The new brushes have more natural "high end" fibers as opposed to synthetic and lower end natural fibers (ie, squirrel). But for the prices they charge, you might as well pay for MAC, Shu Uemara, or Hakuhodo. The bases are also stamped down differently and the handles are also different (material wise, not colour).


Oh and just a small edit - Murale also has their own brushes...they're white handled. I'll get a price range later on!


----------



## Cinci (Dec 7, 2009)

I have to say i love the feel of the pro bushes.. the finish on the handles is really nice!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 7, 2009)

I got the Lise Watier teal coloured glitter liner today! It's soooo gorgeous! I can't wait to do a dramatic glitter smokey look with it


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 7, 2009)

OMG I fucking salivated as I walked through Murale the other day. They don't sell Stila at Sephora in Vancouver (I know, right??) but they had it! And Bobbi Brown! And YSL! Cargo! No more going to Holt Renfrew, PLUS I get my Optimum points <3 <3 <3


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I got the Lise Watier teal coloured glitter liner today! It's soooo gorgeous! I can't wait to do a dramatic glitter smokey look with it_

 
OMG im soooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!! Emeraude right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



swatch it on the back of ur hand over some teal coloured base and enjoying staring at your hand for a looong time.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_OMG I fucking salivated as I walked through Murale the other day. They don't sell Stila at Sephora in Vancouver (I know, right??) but they had it! And Bobbi Brown! And YSL! Cargo! No more going to Holt Renfrew, PLUS I get my Optimum points <3 <3 <3_

 
OooO your Murale has YSL? lucky!!! i've been at my Murale a few times and i don't remember seeing YSL there. *jealous* Does yours have Nars?


----------



## Modmom (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I got the Lise Watier teal coloured glitter liner today! It's soooo gorgeous! I can't wait to do a dramatic glitter smokey look with it_

 
Oh you lucky girl!!  It's soooooo mesmerizing.  I can't wait to see how you use it.  I think I'm going to grab the black or the white one to wear for Christmas.


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_Oh you lucky girl!!  It's soooooo mesmerizing.  I can't wait to see how you use it.  I think I'm going to grab the black or the white one to wear for Christmas._

 
OoOO get the white one! the impact and look and soooo much more gorgeous than the black one, especially if you wear it over (not above) black eyeliner or a light frosty/pearl e/s. sooo pretty.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 8, 2009)

I got the Emeraude one today too! SO pretty...it was the last one. I wanted the Saphir one too, but it was sold out! Anyone swatch the half liner/half mascara? It was a light teal with pink duochrome/iridescence to it....SO gorgeous! I think I might go back for that one as well as the Saphir at another location.

I have Black Diamonds, Cognac, and Amethyst already...I love the glitterliners the best, although I swatched the eyeliners and they are so soft and creamy + pigmented. Maybe I'll eventually give those a shot.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_OMG I fucking salivated as I walked through Murale the other day. They don't sell Stila at Sephora in Vancouver (I know, right??) but they had it! And Bobbi Brown! And YSL! Cargo! No more going to Holt Renfrew, PLUS I get my Optimum points <3 <3 <3_

 


Omigosh me too! I made a point of going today and there were crazy brands there - same as Sephora!

Some I saw:

Cargo, Bobbi Brown, Nars, YSL, Estee Lauder, Pur Minerals, I.D Minerals, Mommy's Makeup, GOSH, Loreal, Lancome, Chanel, Guerlain, Smashbox, Benefit, Clinique, etc

I can't think of them all....my only let down was that they didn't have Make Up Forever, Dior, and Lise Watier (some regular Beauty Boutiques in Shoppers Drug Marts do).

I got an Estee Lauder ombre blush called Peach Nuance - actually very similar to a thread started here for collections to come for MAC (which is funny because Estee Lauder is like, the parent company). They had 3 of them, I only got one.

And I got an LE Nars eyeshadow duo called Eurydice. I really wanted Rated R (lime green and royal blue) but this stuff is expensive - and I don't wear those colours enough anyways. 

Totally going back for Deep Throat, Torrid, and Orgasm blushes by Nars though! Especially since my SDM discount applies at Murale!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I got the Emeraude one today too! SO pretty...it was the last one. I wanted the Saphir one too, but it was sold out! Anyone swatch the half liner/half mascara? It was a light teal with pink duochrome/iridescence to it....SO gorgeous! I think I might go back for that one as well as the Saphir at another location.
_

 
Saphire was sold out at the SDM I went to as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to another SDM to snag that one. Also, the Murale in Ottawa is all the way in the East end so I can't really go as I desire (I live in the south west). But I've saved up some SDM points and want to go in this weekend. Maybe I can get a new YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick and a Nars matte velvet pencil.


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I got the Emeraude one today too! SO pretty...it was the last one. I wanted the Saphir one too, but it was sold out! Anyone swatch the half liner/half mascara? It was a light teal with pink duochrome/iridescence to it....SO gorgeous! I think I might go back for that one as well as the Saphir at another location.

...I swatched the eyeliners and they are so soft and creamy + pigmented. Maybe I'll eventually give those a shot._

 
Saphir's hot eh? but i like Emeraude more. we should all email LW and complain about it being LE so they can make it perm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Some I saw:

Cargo, Bobbi Brown, Nars, YSL, Estee Lauder, Pur Minerals, I.D Minerals, Mommy's Makeup, GOSH, Loreal, Lancome, Chanel, Guerlain, Smashbox, Benefit, Clinique, etc

I can't think of them all....my only let down was that they didn't have Make Up Forever, Dior, and Lise Watier (some regular Beauty Boutiques in Shoppers Drug Marts do).

...Especially since my SDM discount applies at Murale! _

 
Hey Junkie, you're in TO? So you went to the Shops at DonMills Murale? How come i don't remember seeing YSL and Guerlain there? hmmmmm.

And you work at SDM too (that's awesome!)? Same here! Murale is the reason i will never quit my p/t job there!!!! LOL Makeup discount galore!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Does anyone have *CYBERMINT* too? EFFIN BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I think my heart skipped a beat when i first saw it. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









middle swatch:


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_


Does anyone have *CYBERMINT* too? EFFIN BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I think my heart skipped a beat when i first saw it. haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









middle swatch:















_

 
damn it! Now i want Cybermint too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I think I'm gonna end up buying them all


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_damn it! Now i want Cybermint too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I think I'm gonna end up buying them all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha you better hope for a repromote cuz cybermint is of course LE. i mean, why wouldn't it be? it's so pretty they'd probably sell a lot of it if they had it in their perm line. so what's the answer? make it LE! GRR


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_haha you better hope for a repromote cuz cybermint is of course LE. i mean, why wouldn't it be? it's so pretty they'd probably sell a lot of it if they had it in their perm line. so what's the answer? make it LE! GRR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh no, I really wanted it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess there are still tones of perm liners I can pick up and keep myself satisfied


----------



## Junkie (Dec 10, 2009)

jenee.sum said:


> Saphir's hot eh? but i like Emeraude more. we should all email LW and complain about it being LE so they can make it perm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I know! I'm going to check out my bf's store (we both work there lol) to see if he has Saphir.

  YSL is right across from Nars. And Guerlain is by Chanel (I think)._

 
Let me know if you end up getting it! LW glitter liners are addictive! *DO NOT* buy the Annabelle ones!!!!! they SUCK!! GAH! waste of money.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I know! Its insane, I love it. Whenever customers come in an complain about spending too much, I'm like....its worse when you work here! hahaha. Yay to $20 Nars blushes! I'll never quit Shoppers*



*_

 
haha my friend who lives in the UK (who pays almost double of what we Americans pay for the same makeup) curses at me when i tell her what brands i get my discount on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i get sent to buy her a crap load of stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I don't, but I saw when it came out in June/July....so pretty! My cousin actually called me from up north to buy it for her before I went back home for a visit. She changed her mind though and just got the holographic one with multi coloured sparkles. I loved the Cybermint....do you have it?

I think LW glitterliners are amazing. I really want to go back and grab the blue liner with the pink/gold douchrome (with built in mascara wand). Its part of the same LE collection as Emaraude and Saphir. The teal soft liner was pretty too.




_

 
Yes i have it! when my heart skipped that beat, i knew i had to get it. it's absolutely beautiful. i got the matching loose e/s too called Folie Aqua (in perm line). You can just imagine how pretty those two would look together

Folie Aqua:





omg the blue holographic liner/mascara!!!!!! DROOOOOOL!!!! i wanted it soooo badly!! but i didn't get it. i was getting too much makeup already LOL

the teal eyeliner NEEDS to be worn with Emeraude!!!!!!!!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_Let me know if you end up getting it! LW glitter liners are addictive! *DO NOT* buy the Annabelle ones!!!!! they SUCK!! GAH! waste of money._

 

I found it! The Saphir one...along with stock from everything else in that LE holiday line....its at Yonge/Charles SDM...I'm leaving to go there at lunch today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





----


K, so I didn't go there...it was too damn cold to walk around outside...even for the sake of LE make up lol.

I went to the one in the underground at Yonge/Bloor - across from The Bay's MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They had everrrrryything! I bought Saphir and the blue duochrome liner!

I heart them....I'll do a look with them this weekend and post a FOTD.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 14, 2009)

K, I did a look with my new purchase:

-MUFE # 168 on lid (the teal/green shimmer one)
-MAC Blue Flame MES in the crease & bottom as a smudge
-MAC Carbon in outer V
-Rimmel Spark It Up! liner in Peridot in the waterline and tightline.
-LW Emeraude along the upperlash line
-And the LW Blue duochrome overtop my mascara using the wand part


Is was really nice......so nice infact, my bf actually stopped me mid-step as I was getting ready for work to look right at my make-up and say he really liked it! lol....he never does that...most of the time he could care less (he likes me better without it)!! Haha! The teal is the cincher!


I couldn't take a photo...cam died


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ that sound gorgeous. I went to another SDM and still didn't find Saphire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think now I don't want it anymore :/ I did get Opale though, I love that one best out of the four I have so far.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ that sound gorgeous. I went to another SDM and still didn't find Saphire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think now I don't want it anymore :/ I did get Opale though, I love that one best out of the four I have so far._

 
Opale is pretty too. I think I might want it eventually. 


Which do you have so far


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Opale is pretty too. I think I might want it eventually. 


Which do you have so far_

 
I've got Opale, Emeraude, Night Magic and Sunshine. I've got pics of them on my blog but can't post them now coz my work has blocked photobucket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I def think Opale is the most versatile one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i'm still thinking that I might just collect them all, haha

which ones do u have by now?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 14, 2009)

MY mom loves LW glitter lines and has about 6 or 7 of them. She went to SDM yesterday to get that new light pink one but the girl couldn't find her key to unlock the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think i may just go and pick it up for her as a stocking stuffer! I saw the teal one and think she may love it too!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I've got Opale, Emeraude, Night Magic and Sunshine. I've got pics of them on my blog but can't post them now coz my work has blocked photobucket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I def think Opale is the most versatile one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i'm still thinking that I might just collect them all, haha

which ones do u have by now?_

 
Ermm...

Cognac (dark gold one)
Amethyst (purple)
Black Diamonds (black and silver)
Emaraude (teal)
Saphir (royal blue)

I want the fushia one, Opale and maybe a green one (but not the green they have with the gold in it). I also really want Cybermint! Haha, maybe I'll find it used....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 14, 2009)

here's the pics of the ones I have:






swatches over LW Noir Intense liner...the Night Magic kinda wore off


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_K, I did a look with my new purchase:

-MUFE # 168 on lid (the teal/green shimmer one)
-MAC Blue Flame MES in the crease & bottom as a smudge
-MAC Carbon in outer V
-Rimmel Spark It Up! liner in Peridot in the waterline and tightline.
-LW Emeraude along the upperlash line
-And the LW Blue duochrome overtop my mascara using the wand part


Is was really nice......so nice infact, my bf actually stopped me mid-step as I was getting ready for work to look right at my make-up and say he really liked it! lol....he never does that...most of the time he could care less (he likes me better without it)!! Haha! The teal is the cincher!


I couldn't take a photo...cam died 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that sounds awesome! just when my brain said FOTD! - i read your final line. do it again and take pics! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I def think Opale is the most versatile one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i'm still thinking that I might just collect them all, haha

which ones do u have by now?_

 
Here are pics of my LW glitter liners. I only have four too. Tried to get the true colours in the pics - the swatches are of the glitter alone with no base. the only swatch i say that doesn't do it justice is Cybermint. If you want I'll swatch it over Folie Aqua.

L-R: Amethyste, Emeraude, Smokey Gold, Cybermint










Swatches
L-R: Smokey Gold, Emeraude, Amethyste, Cybermint






I personally think Smokey Gold is the most versatile. It's has gold and silver sparkles which make it less intense/gold as cognac....which also makes it really close to a neutral colour? I always recommend Smokey Gold to any LW glitter liner/makeup first timers and they always go for it out of all the colours - unless they're daring.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 15, 2009)

Hrmm, funny....Cybermint is not what I expected after seeing the swatch. From what I remember, it was more teal/mint green than anything else. 

I really hope LW makes a bright metallic purple/pink one eventually.

I like Opale, but I own Funshine by Annabelle and its similar. Plus I don't use it very often. Sunshine looks nice too, although I've never been able to swatch it (the orange one). I think I may go back for the Fushia one.

On another note, I own all of the glitters by Leishi (sold on eBay) and I wonder if I take my gel MAC mixing medium for eyes and mix them, I can custom make my own glitter liners? I'll give it a try later and post results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, I'll re-do the eye look I made and post a FOTD!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_ 
On another note, I own all of the glitters by Leishi (sold on eBay) and I wonder if I take my gel MAC mixing medium for eyes and mix them, I can custom make my own glitter liners? I'll give it a try later and post results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Top is Coffee glitter by OCC
Pink, Holographic silver, Green, and Gold are Leishi
Techno (Light blue) and Fierce (red) are Glamour Doll Eyes glitters


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Hrmm, funny....Cybermint is not what I expected after seeing the swatch. From what I remember, it was more teal/mint green than anything else._

 
Hmm, Cybermint's not really teal. it's more of a mint green - it's a mix of royal blue, mint green, and yellow/orangey glittler. It's so difficult to capture the real colour of it in swatches b/c of the reflection due to flash. It's one of those colours you just gotta see it in person to truly see how beautiful it is.


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 15, 2009)

UHH...after seeing jennee.sum's swatches, I NEED Smokey Gold!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ hahaha i have to agree! everyone woman should own a smokey gold! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh! and since i know you love long lashes, i think you should try the LW 24 hrs glam mascara. longest lashes i've ever gotten with a mascara + volume, and everyone who i've suggested it to loved it! it has an elastic polymer formula, so as you apply it and pull the wand up, the formula stretches and that's how it lengthens your lashes. brilliant! you must try it! it's $20, which is slightly cheaper than other high end brands. plus you get optimum points!

http://www.lisewatier.com/en/product...mascara-noir-6


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 16, 2009)

^ Oooooh is it one of those mascaras that comes off with warm water? If so, I'm totally getting it today (along with Smokey Gold of course!).


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^ it's a waterproof mascara, but it doesn't need an oil base makeup remover to take it. It only needs water and some sort of soap - which makes it such a cool waterproof mascara. it also comes off in "tubes", if you know what i mean. But i personally still use my MAC cleanse off oil to take it off since i'll need to take off my foundation anyways, and that's what i use normally.

I say when u get home, take off your makeup if u have any on, and try on the mascara! haha oh if you have Asian lashes that love to UN-curl when you brush mascara on (like how i do), try dabbing and wiggling the wand side to side instead. when i brush mascara on like brushing my hair, my curls just get ruined. blah!


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so funny, because that's EXACTLY what I did when I got home - take off my makeup and put it on! Loving it so far! And great mascara application tip, I'll definitely try that next time. Usually lash floppage isn't a huge problem for me, but lately I've been getting it...been too heavy handed with the mascara, perhaps?


----------



## jenee.sum (Dec 18, 2009)

^^^ hehe that's awesome! i'm glad u like it! i know with my lashes, i have to be SUPER light handed when applying mascara - or else they just go flat. i think my lashes are just _special_. try the dabbing and wiggling method instead of the brushing to see if it'll prevent it...it always works for me.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh - if you join Annabelle's Facebook group - they have a printable coupon for $2 off anything in their line (expires in Feb I think).

And if you go to Shoppers this week, a lot of their line is on sale for $4.99 - take an extra $2 off! $3 lipsticks, liners, pigments, eyeshadows!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 24, 2009)

Shoppers is having a great boxing day sale!

The new professional QUO brushes are in sets for Christmas and a set of 5 are going for $49.99 (sale) this week with the possibility of up to 50% off from the retail price. These brushes start around $20 EACH and you get 4 or 5 of them in a stand up case.

A lot of the cheaper brow, make-up sets and pre-filled traincases are also subject to up to 50% off. Most of them are better quality than some people would think so I'd suggest checking them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas girls!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 27, 2009)

Weeee for Boxing Day sales!

I scored this bag for $69.99 and redeemed $55 in points - I paid less than $20 on the balance and GST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought the black one in the corner - there was actually this matte cement grey one and it was gorgeous! 





*Bon-Bon (Suede&Co)*

*Patent tote with double zipper trim detail. 
 • 14 × 10.5 × 6.75 • 
SRP $140.00*

Its an animal-friendly cruelty free company - google their site.

I also scored the QUO Click-on-the-Glitter Set for $11.99.


----------



## Modmom (Dec 27, 2009)

Finally got Lisa Watier Opale glitter liner yesterday!  So excited!  I even recommended it to my mom, who is a gorgeous 65 yr young woman.  She wore it the other night and it looked so classy on her.  Not chunky glittery at all.  Made her eyes bright and beautiful.  Can't wait to try it myself.

I also picked up Annabelle lipstick in Zinc and Le Gloss in Superstar.  Love this combination.  I was going to get the LE MAC Icescape and Pretty Please, but for under $10 this gave me the look I wanted. Can't go wrong with that!   That gloss looks really pretty over MAC Myth too (my HG nude).


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_Finally got Lisa Watier Opale glitter liner yesterday!  So excited!  I even recommended it to my mom, who is a gorgeous 65 yr young woman.  She wore it the other night and it looked so classy on her.  Not chunky glittery at all.  Made her eyes bright and beautiful.  Can't wait to try it myself.
 ._

 
Isn't Opale amazing? It's still my favourite out of the ones I have. I find it work great in between a double eyeliner (my latest obsession)


----------



## Cinci (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I thought i would post a quick comparison photo for you.. Some of the quo brushes are pretty good.. and infact their kabuki is my favourite.. It's a great dupe for the MAC 180.. The quality is very similar imo.. and infact I use my Quo one more often... anyways, here's a pic of the two of them together.. sorry I didn't clean them first.. I will replace the pics once I get a shot of them when they are cleaned....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comparison. i have the Quo kabuki and love it. In fact that was the brush that hooked me to Quo brushes


----------



## Temptasia (Jan 24, 2010)

lovin Cargo lately...especially their eyeshadows and beach blushes!


----------



## xliliumx (Jan 25, 2010)

Joe Fresh! Lol it sounds weird to buy Loblaws brand makeup but their matte lipsticks and cheek tints are fabulous! Can't beat it at $6 and $4 a pop! 
And I think Annabelle was the first brand of makeup I ever started using when I was younger haha. I looove their pigments/eye dusts.


----------



## January (Jan 26, 2010)

Cinci - Thanks for the comparison of the 180 and the Quo kabuki. How much is the Quo kabuki? I looked on the website, but it didn't list the price.


----------



## Cinci (Jan 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *January* 

 
_Cinci - Thanks for the comparison of the 180 and the Quo kabuki. How much is the Quo kabuki? I looked on the website, but it didn't list the price._

 
I am pretty sure it was $22.00 (I bought mine on sale - SDM often has their Quo brushes for 20%-40% off)


----------



## Junkie (Mar 2, 2010)

Annabelle has atleast 3 new displays out, one with new pigments, lip products, blush (one called Rapture, so pretty, possible Ripe Peach dupe with MSF qualities), new LE single eyeshadows (Nymphet is gorgeous) and smudgeliners (Extra Celestial is to die for).

Another is all lip products in a pen style stick with squishy tubing where the product comes out.

And another is their NEW mineral line - 3 new pigment dusts! One is an insanely nice purple one called Violet Vibe! And the rest is foundation and blush. 

And the coupon I mentioned a few posts ago - it doesn't expire til the end of March, so you can still use it on these products!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 3, 2010)

I heard there was a new Annabelle collection coming! It sounds pretty good! Gotta find pics now or go to SDM!


----------



## Civies (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Annabelle has atleast 3 new displays out, one with new pigments, lip products, blush (one called Rapture, so pretty, possible Ripe Peach dupe with MSF qualities), new LE single eyeshadows (Nymphet is gorgeous) and smudgeliners (Extra Celestial is to die for).

Another is all lip products in a pen style stick with squishy tubing where the product comes out.

And another is their NEW mineral line - 3 new pigment dusts! One is an insanely nice purple one called Violet Vibe! And the rest is foundation and blush. 

And the coupon I mentioned a few posts ago - it doesn't expire til the end of March, so you can still use it on these products!_

 
Oh how I love Annabelle. Their eye kohl is amazing, I've been using it since I was in 8th grade or so! Their pigment in azure is to die for .. it's the most beautiful ocean blue ever


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, Annabelle sent me some of their new spring stuff and I love the look of everything. I haven't used anything yet but once I do I will def do a review on my blog. 

I'm really liking Annabelle lately. They are definitely the gem of drugstore brands


----------



## Junkie (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I heard there was a new Annabelle collection coming! It sounds pretty good! Gotta find pics now or go to SDM!_

 

Check out the site or join Annabelle Makeup Junkies on Facebook!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 3, 2010)

I just printed the coupon from smartcanucks.ca! I'm interested in that blush and possibly some pigments!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the hot pink and coral lipgloss from the new annabelle collection. i like the coral, but i love the hot pink. it's sheer enough but still has colour. I'm just wondering how hard it's going to be squeezing the product out once it gets low - the tube isn't that easy to squeeze IMO.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_I have the hot pink and coral lipgloss from the new annabelle collection. i like the coral, but i love the hot pink. it's sheer enough but still has colour. I'm just wondering how hard it's going to be squeezing the product out once it gets low - the tube isn't that easy to squeeze IMO._

 

Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Those tube-y squeeze ones always suck for that. And they seem like breeding grounds for rancid gloss in the head of it :S

I'm iffy on the blush too. I bought Immortal Coral and it went on very cakey. I'm hoping it I use Rapture with a stippling brush, it'll be better. I also swatched all the new single eyeshadow colours and they're very soft (texture wise - like NYX) nothing like the PERM stuff. I feel like they crumble too easily, but the blue one, Nymphet, is SO pretty! The pigments - matte black and matte white don't interest me too much. 

I'm holding Nymphet, Rapture and the smudgeliner Extra Celestial at work. I don't think I'll get any of the glosses from that collection - they remind me of GOSH's and they have very little product for the price. Same with the squeeze glosses - just not interested.

The mineral line on the otherhand, I think I might want all of the mineral pigments and maybe try a blush if theres a nice colour. I'm printing out coupons for ALL of the items I'm buying regardless of "Use once per visit" lol.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_ 
The mineral line on the otherhand, I think I might want all of the mineral pigments and maybe try a blush if theres a nice colour. I'm printing out coupons for ALL of the items I'm buying regardless of "Use once per visit" lol._

 
LOL me too. I'm going to SDM Saturday when the new flyer starts. The coral gloss sounds nice but i have to see everything. Those squeeze tube lipglosses, are they really skinny and hard? I think i have an Estee Lauder one like that and they are hard to get the gloss out. And i'm seeing some other companies making the same tube. Not crazy about it, it reminds me of a pen or something.

Thanks for all the reviews Junkie! Do you remember what shades the mienral pigments looked like? I saw a youtube video and i think they are all bright purples.

Do you guys ever use their flat eyeshadow brush? Its one of my faves! I prefer using that and all my Quo brushes over MAC anyday.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_LOL me too. I'm going to SDM Saturday when the new flyer starts. The coral gloss sounds nice but i have to see everything. Those squeeze tube lipglosses, are they really skinny and hard? I think i have an Estee Lauder one like that and they are hard to get the gloss out. And i'm seeing some other companies making the same tube. Not crazy about it, it reminds me of a pen or something.

Thanks for all the reviews Junkie! Do you remember what shades the mienral pigments looked like? I saw a youtube video and i think they are all bright purples.

Do you guys ever use their flat eyeshadow brush? Its one of my faves! I prefer using that and all my Quo brushes over MAC anyday._

 

Another thing - this weekend, the eye kohls and lip pencils are $2.99 - so if you use the coupons, its 99 cents!!!! Thats way cheaper than I ever got 'em for!

And yes, the glosses are pen style with the squishy head. I swatched them on my hand and it seems like there would be a waste of product once you start to run out - in terms of not being able to get the rest out. I dunno, if you like the colour enough and use a coupon, go ahead and try it. I saw them at the SDM at Bloor and Ellerbeck (near Broadview).

I haven't seen any of the mineral line yet other than online on facebook - the group I was talking about. The pigments are: Violet Vibe (blue based purple), Eco Chic (Forest Green), and Myth (an earthy brown colour but more yellow based).

The other line with the new single eyeshadows are: Nymphete (Aqua blue), Pinked (kinda like MAC Lala), Toxic Garden (dirty green - yellow based), and Helium (med brown). 

The smudgeliners are Extracelestial (aqua blue shimmer) and Green Tease (green-gold). 

And they also have two glosses - Flourific (sheer rose) and another (can't remember). 

The blush, Rapture, is a definate coral with gold flecs (like Nars Super Orgasm, just less obnoxious). Its soooo pretty and its low-sheer coverage, so it kinda reminds me of an MSF. I'd recommend a stippler brush for it though because like I said, Annabelle blushes tend to wear cakey IMO [with a regular rounded blush brush]. With regular blush brushes and the fact that Annabelle's products tend to be more soft, I think it picks up too much product. The pay off can be similar to Hipness, Ripe Peach or even Spaced Out depending on how you build it. It looks kinda boring in the pot, but the display blush was amazing to me, especially after I swatched it....several times...lol.

I don't use any of their brushes....I haven't seen them at any SDM stores that I've been to - only Rexall Pharmaplus. I have enough brushes anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I love my Quo ones.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 6, 2010)

I finally got to review the Annabelle stuff i got, here's the link: Annabelle's Spring Trends - BeautySpot

I thought the quad was ok but I loved the trio in Blue Hue. The colours are gorgeous and pigmented. I can see myself wearing this a lot


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm very curious to see a swatch of Myth pigment. But i can't find one anywhere! Has anybody tried it?

I think i'm going back to SDM to get the Rapture blush.....its so pretty and instantly reminded me of NARS's Super Orgasm. And i also liked that coral squeeze lipgloss. Perfect for spring which is what it feels like her in Toronto!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 8, 2010)

I found the pigment collection finally! Its at Queen/Parliament and Queen/Carlaw SDM's!

Although, they all kind of suck and look hardly like they did on the website. 

The violet I thought would be very similar to a pigment version of MUFE #92 and it isn't even as bright as MAC's Violet.

Eco Chic isn't nearly as green and only looks slightly darker than their PERM Cool Mint colour.

Even Myth which looks like a nice brown is actually pretty sheer with a lot of micro-sparkles in different colours (green, yellow, pink, etc). I only bought this one - it was a little less than $5 with my discount and the coupon. Here's a swatch (L-R: MAC Smoke & Diamonds, GOSH #14 Grey Brown eyeshadow, Annabelle Myth pigment, MAC Subtle pigment).


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Junkie i'm going to get it now!!! Smoke & Diamonds looks so green but i've never swatched it in person. I like the GOSH pigment as well and Subtle is one of my all time faves. But Myth is very pretty! I wonder if SDM or anyone else will have Annabelle on sale with the new flyer this weekend + the coupon will be great


----------



## Junkie (Mar 9, 2010)

A lot of the newer displays usually don't go on sale right away even though the rest of the perm line is. Thats the case right now - Annabelle is on sale, yet none of these products were. Hopefully within a few weeks - regardless, I'll keep everyone posted before the coupon expires!


----------



## Junkie (Mar 13, 2010)

Annabelle is on sale again this week from March 13th - March 19th.

The flyer says $5.99 - however, prices vary.

List (based on 2 out of the 3 new displays):

Squeeze tube lipgloss - $6.99 (TOTALLY bought the coral one - its gorgeous overtop MAC Fresh Salmon!)
Eyeshadow Trios - $8.49 (reg, they are not on sale)

Pigment/Blush/Mono Shadow display:

Mono Eyeshadow (Best deal ever with the coupon) $3.00 !!!! ($1 for eyeshadow!? WHAT!? lol)
Matte Studio pigments - $6.99
Lipbalm in silver tube - $6.99
Smudgeliner - $6.99
Rapture Blush - ? (I'll check the computer tonight)

As for the pigment dusts from the perm part of the line, they are not on sale. I cannot say for the new ones (Myth, Violet Vibe, Eco Chic) because we don't have it yet.

And we're all out of Rapture blush - all of them sold - including one that I bought for myself  Its gorgeous.

Keep in mind though that prices can vary by about 50 cents to a dollar on items depending on the location and size of the store. I've noticed that Shoppers in Scarborough are usually cheaper for some reason compared to downtown.

Get those LE mono eyeshadows! For only a dollar with the coupon, its definately worth it!


----------



## ReveNoir (Mar 14, 2010)

I've definitely been enjoying me some Annabelle stuff lately - especially those Smoothliners.  It's just too bad they don't come in more colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also love the Lise Watier glitter liners.  I've got five or six of them now, and really need to start using them more often...I keep forgetting about them! (a crying shame, I know)

By the way, ShadowyLady - why does it not surprise me *you're* the one that started this thread?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ReveNoir* 

 
_By the way, ShadowyLady - why does it not surprise me *you're* the one that started this thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Canadian pride baby


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 15, 2010)

I think i'm going to go to SDM on my lunch to get Rapture and the lipgloss with the $2 off coupon! I saw the myth pigment at SDM for $9.49 but i think it was around $7.99 at Wal-Mart so i'll get that there with the $2 off. Rapture blush was $7.99 regualr price i think. I also swatched Helium eyeshadow pan at the store and its really pretty!


So i went on my lunch break and got Myth at Wal-mart. I think it was $7.99 so i got it for $5.99. Then at SDM, i got Rapture blush (they had 4 left) and it was $7.49 but paid $5.49 with the coupon. Also got the new Revlon eyeshadow in Black Galaxy for $5.99! I paid for these at the cosmetics counter then i grabbed a lipgloss in Mango (really bright coral) and it was $6.99 on sale so i paid $4.99 at the front cash and they were giving me a hard time about the coupon but called a manager and then it was ok. And yes the eyeshadow pans are on sale for $3 so $1 with the coupon which is amazing but they didn't have Helium. Can't wait to play with my stuff now! Love cheap thrills LOL thanks for letting us know Annabelle was on sale this week and for the $2 off coupon Junkie!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 16, 2010)

So i had some fun playing with the stuff last night and doing a few quick swatches. Has anybody seen that brush line at Wal-Mart called Spa-something? LOL i forget the name but its in the nailpolish section. They now have a skunk stippling brush for $8 or $9. The bristles look smaller and tighter then the Quo version which is what i wanted since i want to use it for my mineralize blushes. I haven't tested the brush but its pretty soft although a bit stiff. I swatched the Myth pigment from Annabelle and OMG i think its my new love. What a beautiful colour! Kinda reminds me of MAC Sunnydaze. Definitly a keeper!!! I swatched the Rapture blush and the Mango (there's actually another name in front of Mango) plumping gloss at the store on my hand so i know i like those LOL but i was very disappointed in the Revlon luxurious eyeshadow in Black Galaxy. I wanted this for a few months but waited for it to go on sale an dnow i'm debating if i should return it. Its so nice in the pan but provides poor pigmentation when it goes on. I'm going to try it on my eyes and maybe with a base so we'll see! Happy with my cheap thrills since i've spent soooo much on MAC and NARS in the last few weeks.

As for other cheap drugstore thrills, a few weeks ago i got:

-Wet'n'Wild blush in Pearlescent Pink $4.52: Read that it was a dupe for NARS Orgasm. Very pretty colour but i found it was more pinky on me. I still need to swatch and compare it my NARS.
-NYC cremeblush stick in Plaza Pink $4.57: again very pinky while i prefer peachy shades but nice pop of colour. I just need to learn how to use a blushcream!
-Wet'n'Wild icon eyes jumbo eyeshadow/liner pencil in graphite payed around $3-$4: Thought this would be hard and very cheapy but it went on like a dream! Very smooth and a great intense gunmetal colour. I used it as a liner and it stayed put all night. Love it!!!


----------



## Cinci (Mar 17, 2010)

FYI for anyone in Montreal, there's a Lise Watier Warehouse Sale goin on this month and part way into April.

Upcoming dates are: March 20th, 21st, 27th & 28th, April 10th & 11th.








_(Credit for the flier and info go to KrazyKanuk on RedFlagDeals)_


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_So i had some fun playing with the stuff last night and doing a few quick swatches. Has anybody seen that brush line at Wal-Mart called Spa-something? LOL i forget the name but its in the nailpolish section. They now have a skunk stippling brush for $8 or $9. The bristles look smaller and tighter then the Quo version which is what i wanted since i want to use it for my mineralize blushes. I haven't tested the brush but its pretty soft although a bit stiff.  it!!!_

 
No way!  Spa Resources came out with new brushes?  I'll have to try the skunk for sure!  I've used a few of their brushes, and while I loved them at first, I find that they don't wear well.  They get scratchy and fade easily.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 21, 2010)

Have any of you tried the new Lise Watier lip stains?  They're the marker type.  I swatched in store, and they are gorgeous!!!  Really long-lasting, too.  I let one of the small swatches dry on my hand without rubbing it away, and there was no taking it off after that!  I had to use a makeup remover when I got home, and even then I could faintly see it.  Water wouldn't touch it at all.  I'm thinking it would be great for the beach/ pool, in a more neutral colour.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_No way!  Spa Resources came out with new brushes?  I'll have to try the skunk for sure!  I've used a few of their brushes, and while I loved them at first, I find that they don't wear well.  They get scratchy and fade easily._

 
Yup they made a stippling brush and i actually like it! I don't own the MAC one but my friend was looking at my Quo one last week (she's brush obsessed) and said it was really good quality. I find the Quo bristles spread out nice and big which is perfect when i put my MSF's on so i wanted something smaller and more "closed in" for my mineralized blushes and this brush works perfectly isntead of me gettin a MAC 188. They also had a few newer brushes out and a bunch of the other ones were on sale. 

I haven't tested out the Lise Watier lipstains and it seems like the lip markers are huge for spring this year! MAC's come out in April i believe with Art Supplies. LW also has a nice coral lipgloss called Coral i think. Love their glitter eyeliner, my mom owns every colour!


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Yup they made a stippling brush and i actually like it! I don't own the MAC one but my friend was looking at my Quo one last week (she's brush obsessed) and said it was really good quality. I find the Quo bristles spread out nice and big which is perfect when i put my MSF's on so i wanted something smaller and more "closed in" for my mineralized blushes and this brush works perfectly isntead of me gettin a MAC 188. They also had a few newer brushes out and a bunch of the other ones were on sale. 

I haven't tested out the Lise Watier lipstains and it seems like the lip markers are huge for spring this year! MAC's come out in April i believe with Art Supplies. LW also has a nice coral lipgloss called Coral i think. Love their glitter eyeliner, my mom owns every colour!_

 
That brush sounds perfect!  I need something that's in between the 187 and 188.  I'm pretty sure I will pick up a 131 because I regretted missing out on it last summer, but I might as well pick up the Spa Resources as well since it's so cheap. Now I just need to get to a Wal-Mart, which isn't easy when you live and work along Yonge, oddly enough.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah its a good brush for $9! I mean its no MAC brush or even Quo but i liek that its smaller/tighter since Quo doesn't have a smaller version and i don't want to pay full price for a 188.


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Yeah its a good brush for $9! I mean its no MAC brush or even Quo but i liek that its smaller/tighter since Quo doesn't have a smaller version and i don't want to pay full price for a 188._

 
$9? It's not even that cheap.  That's almost the price of Quo on sale.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 22, 2010)

I might have to check out those brushes at Walmart too!


Oh, and the MA at Shoppers totally tried to give me a hard time about the coupon too - because I used my discount at the same time. But I was like, it doesn't say anything about sales or discounts on the coupon! So she had to put it through! Hahaha. I thought I'd have a harder time since it was a print out....but no.

That coral squeeze lipgloss is totally my new fave too. Its always in my purse! I'm contemplating getting a 2nd Rapture blush and the gloss!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_$9? It's not even that cheap.  That's almost the price of Quo on sale._

 
It is almost like the price of Quo on sale but i needed it just because its more like a 188 as opposed to a 187!

Junkie- I was too scared to use the coupons at the same time! I went to two different registers and one even gave me a hard time! But it was so worth it for that lipgloss and blush!


----------



## munchkin86 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so excited. We are getting a Murale store in my city I can't wait to use my discount there! Lol


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *munchkin86* 

 
_I'm so excited. We are getting a Murale store in my city I can't wait to use my discount there! Lol_

 
Yaay!  I hauled at Murale once for optimum points, it's so nice to have options. I bought mostly Nars and Stila. I was disappointed by the brand selection though (no Urban Decay, Dior, Lise Watier...).


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Yaay!  I hauled at Murale once for optimum points, it's so nice to have options. I bought mostly Nars and Stila. I was disappointed by the brand selection though (no Urban Decay, Dior, Lise Watier...)._

 
we don't have Stila or YSL in our in Ottawa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 we do have Dior though...I really wish we had YSL. I wanna redeem some points and get a new YSL rouge Volupte lipstick


----------



## StarrySim (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_we don't have Stila or YSL in our in Ottawa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we do have Dior though...I really wish we had YSL. I wanna redeem some points and get a new YSL rouge Volupte lipstick_

 
Well that's just not fair!  You guys should get Stila and YSL, and we need Dior!!!  For next time I have my eyes on the Chanel l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I asked why they didn't have Dior, and the girl said it's because they do well enough at the SDM around the corner.  But that doesn't help when I'm trying to spend $200 of points in one place on a bonus day!


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 6, 2010)

Did you guys see all the new Lise Watier kits?  There's one that has a mini portfolio concealer, mini bronzer, eye liner, m/u base, mascara, and another one with a lipstick, lipgloss, m/u remover, and again a mascara.  They also have new skincare kits out.  I want them all!  Thankfully SDM has a 10x pts with $60 Lise Watier purchase until the end of the month, so I will probably pick up 2 of the kits.  I adore LW kits!  I just wish the lipstick was a better shade - it's a deep berry red.  I'd prefer something lighter or more pink.  I love the one mascara I have (Mascara Total), so I'd love to try the Wow.  Wheeee


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 7, 2010)

I've actually never tried their lipstick. How's the quality and the finish? I adore their Portfolio concealer though, that's my HG concealer. I need to check out these kits, they'd be awesome for traveling


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I've actually never tried their lipstick. How's the quality and the finish? I adore their Portfolio concealer though, that's my HG concealer. I need to check out these kits, they'd be awesome for traveling_

 
I've never tried the lipsticks either.  The new lipstains look amazing.  I'm passing on the new mac ones, so I'll try to redeem points for a LW stain next time.  I've never tried the Portfolio, so the mini size would be perfect. It should last me a lifetime anyway, considering I have a million concealers and always trying new ones.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe its unpatriotic of me but I really dislike all of the Canadian brand makeup I've tried.  Quo has been hugely disappointing barring maybe one or two brushes (which I still think are way overpriced).  Lise Watier has pretty packaging but is none of the stuff is really stellar or unique enough to persuade me to buy it over other brands.   Annabelle - not bad for a CoverGirl etc alternative but since I dont really buy 'drugstore' makeup anymore I cant really say if its good lately.  Marcelle - I've been sent free samples from them in the past (moisturizer, lipgloss, eyeshadow palettes) which are all okay but I dont think I'd ever purchase them.


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bubbleheart* 

 
_Maybe its unpatriotic of me but I really dislike all of the Canadian brand makeup I've tried. Quo has been hugely disappointing barring maybe one or two brushes (which I still think are way overpriced). Lise Watier has pretty packaging but is none of the stuff is really stellar or unique enough to persuade me to buy it over other brands. Annabelle - not bad for a CoverGirl etc alternative but since I dont really buy 'drugstore' makeup anymore I cant really say if its good lately. Marcelle - I've been sent free samples from them in the past (moisturizer, lipgloss, eyeshadow palettes) which are all okay but I dont think I'd ever purchase them._

 
I agree with you on some of this. I love Lise Watier, everything I've tried, m/u and skincare, has been fabulous.  Annabelle - I love the Smoothliners, but I haven't tried much else.  Marcelle - no luck at all for me, I don't even bother anymore.  As for Quo - I've only had one of their brushes, the crease blender, and I didn't like it at all, so I've never bothered with any others.  I wasn't overly interested in Quo until a few months ago, when I picked up one of the kits.  The Sahara Sand mineralize e/s duo is amazing (I dare you to try it and not love it), the Skincredible foundation is really nice, and True Skin is a new HG for me.  I'm actually really excited about Quo lately.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 10, 2010)

Bubbleheart - try the LW portfolio and their eyeglitters. You might become a convert then


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you guys seen the new lash booster from Lise Watier? I'm thinking I might give it a try.
Lise Watier Cosmetics


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 28, 2010)

I was looking at the Shopper's flyer yesterday for this week and they have a Quo lip mix palette where you melt your own lipsticks and put them in just like the old MAC ones! I think i may want to try this!


----------



## Purrceys (May 30, 2010)

I've noticed Quo's eyeshadows have improved recently (more pigmented than they used to be.)

Has anyone tried their face primer?


----------



## StarrySim (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I was looking at the Shopper's flyer yesterday for this week and they have a Quo lip mix palette where you melt your own lipsticks and put them in just like the old MAC ones! I think i may want to try this!_

 
I noticed that too, but I'm not really interested.  I wish they (or anyone else) would come out with a lipstick holder, a sort of box with dividers that keeps lipsticks upright.  I make my own from cardboard, but would love a "real" one.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purrceys* 

 
_I've noticed Quo's eyeshadows have improved recently (more pigmented than they used to be.)

Has anyone tried their face primer?_

 
I haven't tried many of their recent eyeshadows, but the Minerals Matter duo in Sahara Sand is absolutely heavenly!

I have the new primer, the one in the black pump bottle, and it's allright.  I think it's exactly like Smashbox Photo Finish.  I'm not very much into face primers, but if you like the SB one you'll like this one.


----------



## Purrceys (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I noticed that too, but I'm not really interested.  I wish they (or anyone else) would come out with a lipstick holder, a sort of box with dividers that keeps lipsticks upright.  I make my own from cardboard, but would love a "real" one._

 
Somebody on another site suggested a plastic ammo case (for bullets) as a lipstick holder. (Your lipsticks would go in the slots for bullets). I'm sure where you'd find one but I guess a store that sells hunting supplies (like Bass Pro shops): I'm not in hunting (at all) but this might be a good idea. (I'd take a lipstick ro make sure they fit.)

I also know there's a seller on etsy.com who sells handmade lipstick organizers that fit Mac lipsticks.


----------



## Junkie (May 31, 2010)

I really like QUO's Liquid Body Shimmer in Savannah Shimmer. 

Its similar to Pink Rebel Lustre drops, but thicker in consistancy.

Its part of a LE display that came out recently. They have gold compacts too - 3 kinds with 3 different levels of bronzer. I LOVE the leopard print one for the compact, but wish the Tiger print bronzer was in it. Its far too dark for me. The third print is giraffe.


----------



## Junkie (May 31, 2010)

Our store stopped selling Lise Watier and MUFE (not Canadian, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 made me sad regardless since our store was the only place in Toronto to sell it - so now I can't buy it discounted). Oi! Now its up to IMATS and The Bay for MUFE. BAH!


----------



## StarrySim (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Our store stopped selling Lise Watier and MUFE (not Canadian, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 made me sad regardless since our store was the only place in Toronto to sell it - so now I can't buy it discounted). Oi! Now its up to IMATS and The Bay for MUFE. BAH!_

 
Where in TO are you, and where did they stop carrying MUFE?  I know the locations at College subway and Fairview Mall have (had?) MUFE, unless those are the ones that recently stopped.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Its part of a LE display that came out recently. They have gold compacts too - 3 kinds with 3 different levels of bronzer. I LOVE the leopard print one for the compact, but wish the Tiger print bronzer was in it. Its far too dark for me. The third print is giraffe._

 
I saw the bronzers. They look so cute, but I have way too many bronzers for someone who NEVER wears bronzer.  I actually have the Quo mosaic one, it's so dark.  I don't like the new compacts they have that hold multiple things. blush and e/s or something, I didn't look closely, but they looked really annoying.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purrceys* 

 
_Somebody on another site suggested a plastic ammo case (for bullets) as a lipstick holder._

 
I've heard that before as well.  I wonder if you can find pink ones decorated with butterflies or anything. lol


----------



## Cinci (Jun 1, 2010)

hmm, last I knew of, there were a few SDM's in the GTA that carried MUFE.. actually, lol, I saved their contact info in my cell last time I was in TO, so when I ended up near one I could stop in and pick some stuff up (I lucked out too, There just so happened to be a spend your points event the weekend I was there and I ended up with $200 in free MUFE products!)

As of Feb, the ones that were listed to Carry MUFE were SDM Burnhamthorpe Rd (Missasauga), SDM Lawrence Ave (T.O.), SDM Queensway (Etobicoke), SDM 465 Yonge St, (T.O.)

Do you know if all these locations stopped selling MUFE?  If so, I should remove them from my contacts so I dont waste my time accidently going to a location that doesn't carry it!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Where in TO are you, and where did they stop carrying MUFE? I know the locations at College subway and Fairview Mall have (had?) MUFE, unless those are the ones that recently stopped._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_hmm, last I knew of, there were a few SDM's in the GTA that carried MUFE.. actually, lol, I saved their contact info in my cell last time I was in TO, so when I ended up near one I could stop in and pick some stuff up (I lucked out too, There just so happened to be a spend your points event the weekend I was there and I ended up with $200 in free MUFE products!)

As of Feb, the ones that were listed to Carry MUFE were SDM Burnhamthorpe Rd (Missasauga), SDM Lawrence Ave (T.O.), SDM Queensway (Etobicoke), SDM 465 Yonge St, (T.O.)

Do you know if all these locations stopped selling MUFE? If so, I should remove them from my contacts so I dont waste my time accidently going to a location that doesn't carry it!_

 

I'm at the College one. I didn't know about the others....how did you get that info that MUFE was sold there?

I'm hoping it was just our store that stopped carrying it. Apparently the demo people had a fight with our Beauty Boutique Manager and now we don't carry it. Anna Sui took its place. The stuff is nice, but I hate how everything smells like roses. Its gross. 

So yeah - College/465 Yonge location doesnt anymore. I need to look up the Lawrence Ave one!


EDIT: Ahhh, just saw you can search specifically for each line on the SDM site. It says we still have it, it needs updating. It also says MUFE is at the Bay/Gerrard location. I'm going to call all of these places when they open to ask


----------



## Cinci (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_EDIT: Ahhh, just saw you can search specifically for each line on the SDM site. It says we still have it, it needs updating. It also says MUFE is at the Bay/Gerrard location. I'm going to call all of these places when they open to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, that's what I did..  I don't remember if I ended up going to the Lawrence Ave one, or the Burnhamthorpe Rd one..  I GPS'd them all and chose the one that was closest to Yorkdale..


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm annoyed that no SDM sells MUFE in Ottawa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no one pays attention to the Capital :/


----------



## Cinci (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm annoyed that no SDM sells MUFE in Ottawa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no one pays attention to the Capital :/_

 
I know there used to be atleast one store in Ottawa that carried MUFE, cause my sister in law bought me HD foundation from Shoppers for xmas.. She lives in Stittsville and didn't want to go all the way to a Sephora, so she went to a shoppers instead...   Did they stop carrying it?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 1, 2010)

well, I asked the SDM near me and they said Ottawa SDM's don't carry MUFE. She could be wrong though. I gotta do some more research. 

Which one did ur sister in law go to?


----------



## Cinci (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey.. I just spoke to her and she thinks she either bought it from SDM at 760 Eagleson, or on Terry Fox Drive...  She went to both...  The first lace she went carried MUFE, but didnt have my color, so she had to go to the other SDM to get it..     

I tried to use the locator on the SDM website, because you used to be able to chose the brand and search which stores carried it (which is how I knew SDM carried it when I initially asked for it for xmas), but they revamped their website and the locater isn't even letting me search a postal code at the moment...  maybe try giving those locations a call?

HTH


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

I've never tried any of Lise watier's products... now I'm all curious, I think I'm gonna have to do some swatching at my local shoppers!


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 1, 2010)

Awww, College stopped MUFE? that sucks.  And what's with Anna Sui?  They just showed up at my location at Yonge/Finch too, and I'm far from excited. What I wanna know is when UD will come to Toronto area SDM's.

Oh, and the brand locator on the website sucks.  It's usually incomplete, and sometimes also incorrect.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Awww, College stopped MUFE? that sucks. And what's with Anna Sui? They just showed up at my location at Yonge/Finch too, and I'm far from excited. What I wanna know is when UD will come to Toronto area SDM's.

Oh, and the brand locator on the website sucks. It's usually incomplete, and sometimes also incorrect._

 

I'm thinking UD will end up at Murale before Shoppers. But then again, even Murale doesn't even carry MUFE! I've been to the Murale at Don Mills and its great - swatched to my hearts content the first time I went and wasn't bugged at all when I told them I worked for Shoppers and was just looking. 

I wanna experiment with Nars a little bit (its pretty much the only line I'm interested in at Murale) - but I need to whittle my stash a bit before I do that. Even with my discount I can't fall into buying more and more stuff!



And this is what I got for Ottawa (for MUFE):

680 Eagleson Road
613-599-4595


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Junkie and Cinci. I'm kinda far from Kanata but I'll keep an eye out for next time they have bonus SDM points to go and snag some MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Junkie, Nars is pretty much my fave brand out there. All of their products (except for their pencil liners) rock my world!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new collection display for Lise Watier - Summer 2010 Neon Take?

Omg that new white/clear plumpissimo le gloss with the Iridescent (its name as well) purple/pink shimmer is to die for!

I swatched it and was amazed by the colour...its soooo pretty


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 9, 2010)

Neon Take??? Is there lots of neons? I'm obsessed with anything neon coral or yellow. I was at Shoppers last night but it was such a crappy location, they just have the regular lines of cosmetics. I have to go check my regular SDM. And i still haven't visited Murale. I'm waiting to rack up some more Optimum points so i can get some NARS!


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 9, 2010)

FYI, the Fairview Mall SDM still has MUFE, I was there earlier this week.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 9, 2010)

Annabelle's blue loose pigment looks amazing over a blackened teal for anyone who wants to try.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 10, 2010)

MUFE is being discontinued at all SDMs - I called about 5 and got the same answer.

Fairview has very minimal product and is in the process of packing it all up at the moment. Don Mills/Lawrence Ave East is doing the same and said everything is being sent back on Monday, but their stock is meh - bits and pieces of each item.

Those were the only two stores who still had some stuff left. But you'll need to hurry to see what they have left.

The promotion for this weekend is kinda crappy anyways - $20 Esso Giftcard....not worth it IMO. I'd only go asap to spend points, but I already stocked up from my store last month. I'll do my MUFE shopping at IMATS - its cheaper anyways.

And I dunno if any of you know, but the optimum point system is also changing as of July 1st (in a few weeks).

New system:

8,000 pts = $10
22,000 pts = $30
38,000 = $60
50,000 = $85
95,000 = $170

Old (current) points system:

7,000 = $10
15,000 = $25
30,000 = $55
40,000 = $75
75,000 = $150


----------



## Junkie (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Neon Take??? Is there lots of neons? I'm obsessed with anything neon coral or yellow. I was at Shoppers last night but it was such a crappy location, they just have the regular lines of cosmetics. I have to go check my regular SDM. And i still haven't visited Murale. I'm waiting to rack up some more Optimum points so i can get some NARS!_

 

Well, not lots....wrong name for the collection. Its isnt that crazy neon. Check out Lise Watier Lise Watier Cosmetics

The pencils remind me of the ones that came out for Art Supplies.

And of course, the collection has their own version of lustre drops aka Havana Kiss & Glow.

The SDM in the underground at Yonge/Bloor is always good - same with Yonge/Charles and Yonge/Dundas (AMC in the underground) for Lise Watier products. They always have the LE stuff available.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh yeah! Anyone see Annabelle's LE ready-made quads?

They're $16.99 each at my store - which is roughly $4.25 an eyeshadow (less than retail for a single one). 

One has the old LE purple from awhile back called Purple Reine. I swatched a few and they feel a little crumbly to me.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 10, 2010)

Awwww that neon name got me all excited but it looks like a pretty collection! I just came back from Cuba and have a nice tan so i think a lot of those shades would be great. And i think i see a neon yellow glitter liner there so i may just have to check it out. Plus, my mom is obsessed with LW glitter liners so i have to tell her they have new liner/glitter duos out.

Junkie how are the prices for MUFE at IMATS? I want some of those cream eyeshadows they came out with but don't want to pay Sephora's prices. And when is the next IMATS? My friend is now doing some make-up and i know she would drag me to this!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Junkie how are the prices for MUFE at IMATS? I want some of those cream eyeshadows they came out with but don't want to pay Sephora's prices. And when is the next IMATS? My friend is now doing some make-up and i know she would drag me to this!_

 
40% off - eyeshadows/diamond shadows and blushes were $12 each, but they were refill pans only. And if you bought 10, you got the palette for free (usually $18).

Basically anything you can get at The Bay or the MUFE boutique in Montreal, prices are about 40% off.

Sadly, I don't remember the star powders or glitter prices that I bought, but I think they were around $10 each. 

I bought around 14 eyeshadows/blushes, Duo Mat powder, HD foundation, 3 star powders for around $250 with tax.

Next IMATS Toronto is in November 6th & 7th, 2010.


$30 for one day, $50 for both days (Sat & Sun). You can pay at the door too, its just more expensive - $40 I think. You can also pay ahead and then pick up the tickets there.

Last year, I was the 4th in line. Woulda been first, but 3 girls who were together saw me walking and ran up ahead giggling. I was like wtf...its just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not me plus 50 people. Geez....

Anyways - I got there around 7:30-8am....it opened at 8:30am and the line up for MUFE was the LONGEST. You need to get there early for that line. Otherwise you're screwed.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 12, 2010)

Rimmel London is $3.99 all this week at Shoppers Drug Mart

It includes:

-Glam Eyez Mono Eyeshadow
-Colour Rush Special Effects Eyeshadow (the one with two colours and the crown)
-Sunshimmer Maxi Bronzer (huge one with gold waves)
-Vinyl Bronze Lipgloss
-Vinyl Lipgloss
-Shock Lipgloss
-Royal Lipgloss (in the squeeze tube)
-Moisture Renew Lipsticks
-Lasting Finish Lipsticks
-Exaggerate Lipliner
-Spark It Up! Gleaming Eyeliner (the purple one is my HG non-black liner!)
-Glam Eyes Professional Liquid Eyeliner
-Powder Blush
-Natural Powder Bronzer
-Eye Make-up Remover

None of the mascaras or regular liners are on sale. Same with the trio or mix it up eyeshadows, or the mosiac bronzer. And the newer 6-hour lipglosses aren't either.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 12, 2010)

Insane Rexall Pharmaplus sale starting today til next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




50% off ALL lip products (excluding Elizabeth Arden):

Includes

-NYC
-NYX
-Revlon
-Prestige
-Sally Hansen
-Emani
-Vasanti
-Maybelline
-Pupa 
-Loreal
-Covergirl
-Physician's Formula
-Bonne Bell
-The Balm



NYC is also on sale there too:

$1.49 for:

-Lengthening or Curling Mascara
-False Lashes
-Eyeshadow Duet or Quartet
-Nailpolish
-Loose or Pressed Powders

Sally Hansen Nailpolishes are also $1.50 off and for every 3 bought, you get 25 bonus airmiles.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm really tempted to go get some NYX lipsticks and glosses although i just got a big order in two weeks ago with 11 lipsticks and 3 glosses. I ordered them online but i wonder how the prices are at Rexall/Pharma Plus?


----------



## Junkie (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_I'm really tempted to go get some NYX lipsticks and glosses although i just got a big order in two weeks ago with 11 lipsticks and 3 glosses. I ordered them online but i wonder how the prices are at Rexall/Pharma Plus?_

 

I'll check tomorrow and get back to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm planning on picking up a few NYX lippies if I like any. Same with the 5 new Revlon Super Lustrous glosses that came out - one is a beautiful lilac colour. The cheapest they go at work is $3.99 each ($10.49 reg). We don't have the new colours yet, so hopefully Rexall does!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 13, 2010)

^Ok let me know! Ohhh i was thinking about those new Revlon lipglosses the other day but i haven't seen them anywhere.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_^Ok let me know! Ohhh i was thinking about those new Revlon lipglosses the other day but i haven't seen them anywhere._

 
Boo, they didn't have the new colours, however I hauled about $23 worth. I know when new colours are released, they don't get to Canada for up to a few months later. I know these are fairly new in the U.S, so it may take awhile.

-2 Rimmel Vinyl Gloss in Smitten & East End Snob
Sasquatch Swatch: Rimmel Vinyl Glosses

-NYX Diamond Sparkle Lipstick in Sparkling Apricot
My Beauty Spot: NYX lippies

-NYC Lipsticks in Ruby, Fragile Pink, Smooch & Nude Glow 
Ultra Moist LipWear lipstick by N.Y.C. New York Color Cosmetics
For the Love of Beauty: N.Y.C. Lipstick Swatches
Ultra Last LipWear Long-Wearing Lipstick by N.Y.C. New York Color Cosmetics
Can't find a photo of Nude Glow...sorry

-NYC Lipgloss in Glitter Gloss (clearish white with teal, green, yellow, & peach sparkles)
Kosmetikoutlet - Der Kosmetik Outlet Shop bietet Kosmetik | Fingernägel | Nagellack | Lippenstift | der Marken: Fingrs, Sally Hansen, NYC und Mynails zu Outlet Schleuderpreisen! - Liquid, Lipshine, Glitter, Gloss Liquid Lipshine Glitter Gloss NYC556U
(not a good photo)

-And my number one find was Sally Hansen Lipnotic Gem Gloss in Bejeweled! Its looks like a MAC Dazzleglass! Its amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish my camera didn't break - it really is a gorgeous colour. Its a coraly pink with multi-coloured sparkles in pink, teal, blue, & yellow. Even the cosmetician thought it was beautiful - she asked where I got it and couldn't believe she's been working there all this time and has never noticed it. There are 4 more colours to the Gem Gloss line and 5 non-gem ones.
Citrine's Blog: Sally Hansen Lipontic Gem Gloss In Bejeweled

Here is the price breakdown for the stuff on sale:

Revlon - $4.49-6.49
L'oreal - $4.49-6.74
Covergirl - $3.49-8.99
Maybelline - $3.99-4.99
Rimmel - $2.99-4.24
Physician's Formula - All $7.49
Styli-Style - All $4.99
Annabelle - All $4.24
NYX - All $3.49
Prestige - $3.99-4.24
Bonnebelle - $1.25-3.69 (unsure about the large chapstick/balm sets)
NYC - $1.14-2.59
Sally Hansen - $3.49-3.99


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 13, 2010)

Junkie how do you like the NYX sparkling lipstick? I really want to try those too! Ahhhh i think i'm going to go get the NYX stuff anyways, it takes too long to ship when ordering online. I also like the NYC lipsticks but i got a bunch when they were all $0.99 about a month ago or so.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Junkie how do you like the NYX sparkling lipstick? I really want to try those too! Ahhhh i think i'm going to go get the NYX stuff anyways, it takes too long to ship when ordering online. I also like the NYC lipsticks but i got a bunch when they were all $0.99 about a month ago or so._

 
Its ok, but "Sparkling" = super frosty. If you put a gloss over it, it isn't that bad. There is no taste or smell, which I prefer. 

One of my others smelled and tasted like soap - don't know which one as I was trying them all on at the same time hahaha.

The tube is cute and the lipstick actually twists down all the way into the chamber - NYC doesn't do that. I prefer this because the cap on NYX doesn't click down hard enough to bounce around in my purse without opening. I think you might have to watch that....

This colour in particular is really pretty though. I swatched it with Fresh Salmon and its a bit more peachier/coral and more frosty of course. 

Goes on smooth & doesn't feel drying. All the first 3 ingredients are wax (bees, carnauba & candelilla).

I'll have to report back on staying power.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 14, 2010)

^Aghhh sold! I know there is one drug store in Scarborough that sells NYX so i'm going to go there hopefulyl today or tomorrow. Is there testers for NYX? I read a lot of people complaining about a soapy smell but all my lipsticks seem fine. The lipglosses have a lemony scent but it goes away once its on. I love how their lipsticks go all the way down. My NYC ones......the drive me nuts! The cap always comes off so you can't throw them into your purse. Oh and i read on mua that one you're done with the NYX lipstick, there is actually more of it in the bottom of it in the part where you can see the shade from the outside. I wish NYX would go more mainstream here in Canada. I also wish we would get that Hard Candy line thats in Walmart in the US as well as Milani and ELF!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 14, 2010)

I used to live right by the Rexall at Eglinton/Midland when I was in Scarborough - dunno if they sold NYX though. I always ventured over the bridge and went to the Shoppers across from Kennedy station for my cosmetics.

The staying power isn't bad! I had it on for a few hours and it was really pretty and non-drying the whole time. I think I wanna go back and check out more colours, but I just frikken bought some shoes from Spring today :S ahahaha!

You should really check out those Sally Hansen dazzleglass dupes too!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_One of the only thing I tried from Marcelle is there translucent powder and I like it a lot. I have the most sensitive skin ever and it doesn't react to it at all, (and I react to a LOT of stuff).

Something that I'm quite a fan from Annabelle is there Kohl eyeliner in Halo, it's a pinky neutral, great to cover any sign of fatigue or two much party ing._

 
I have to agree with this one about the Translucent Powder.  My mom loves this stuff and I wish I got more of it when there was these warehouse sales in Scarborough/Markham, ON.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Oh yeah! Anyone see Annabelle's LE ready-made quads?

They're $16.99 each at my store - which is roughly $4.25 an eyeshadow (less than retail for a single one). 

One has the old LE purple from awhile back called Purple Reine. I swatched a few and they feel a little crumbly to me._

 
If you go to the movies, the Tribute magazine with Robert Pattison on the front cover, has a $2 off coupon for Annabelle products!  Very very useful, especially when Shoppers Drug Mart has $2.99 sales on their eyeshadows or even going to Wal-Mart for $3.26/eyeshadow.  That's less than $2 after tax for a pretty well made eyeshadow!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I used to live right by the Rexall at Eglinton/Midland when I was in Scarborough - dunno if they sold NYX though. I always ventured over the bridge and went to the Shoppers across from Kennedy station for my cosmetics._

 

Not sure if this is the right area, but there's NYX products at this store in Vaughn Mills.  It is called DCW Cosmetics and located near the Designer Depot I think.  Anyhow, they sell NYX products and that's where I got my Milk jumbo eye pencil.  They don't sell that colour at Rexall/Pharmaplus.  I've been to practically every single one in downtown, Scarborough, North York, even a new one in Markham on 9th line doesn't have that colour.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I used to live right by the Rexall at Eglinton/Midland when I was in Scarborough - dunno if they sold NYX though. I always ventured over the bridge and went to the Shoppers across from Kennedy station for my cosmetics.

The staying power isn't bad! I had it on for a few hours and it was really pretty and non-drying the whole time. I think I wanna go back and check out more colours, but I just frikken bought some shoes from Spring today :S ahahaha!

You should really check out those Sally Hansen dazzleglass dupes too!_

 
They sell NYX at the PharmaSave at Warden and Lawrence here in Scarborough so i guess i'll go there to check it out. My friend goes to a Rexall or Pharma at Midland and Danforth area i think and she gets NYX there! I really want to pick up those Sally Hansen glosses too now. My Rexall at Ken. & Shepp. is sooooo crappy. I only go there because the have a post office otherwise i go to Shoppers right across the street. Rexall will be moving down the street int he fall to Birchmount & Shepp. so i'm praying they will have NYX there! I saw a sign on the door that they are looking for a cosmetologist so i assume they will have a nice counter there.


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzye829* 

 
_Not sure if this is the right area, but there's NYX products at this store in Vaughn Mills. It is called DCW Cosmetics and located near the Designer Depot I think. Anyhow, they sell NYX products and that's where I got my Milk jumbo eye pencil. They don't sell that colour at Rexall/Pharmaplus. I've been to practically every single one in downtown, Scarborough, North York, even a new one in Markham on 9th line doesn't have that colour._

 
Technically they do sell Milk, but it's always sold out. I've only seen it in stock once, and it wasn't on sale at the time. it was at either the Atrium or College location.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 20, 2010)

I had to get Milk online :S It was ridiculous how much those things are sold out. Forget Black Bean too! I go to the Rexall in the underground from Dundas station as well as the Bay/College location. 

Has anyone tried the one in the underground from Metro Hall recently? I used to go to the IADT in the CBC building and always passed this when I went to school from St. Andrew station. Its been awhile since I was last in there. I wouldn't think their NYX line would sell as much as the other locations - its all white-collar yuppies working around there.


And on another note, I got another QUO Definer Shadow brush yesterday! Yay 40% off! Haha. 

Suede & Co. (the bag line in the Beauty Boutique) also had this insane Clearout for bags/clutches at my store! I got two for $10 each! One is this black PVC clutch with gold zippers and another is this black leather looking oversized textured wristlet. Steals!


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_MUFE is being discontinued at all SDMs - I called about 5 and got the same answer.

Fairview has very minimal product and is in the process of packing it all up at the moment. Don Mills/Lawrence Ave East is doing the same and said everything is being sent back on Monday, but their stock is meh - bits and pieces of each item.

Those were the only two stores who still had some stuff left. But you'll need to hurry to see what they have left._

 
I was just at O'Connor and Victoria Park and they have MUFE there!  Not many foundations left, but everything else seemed to be in stock!


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish they would do a MUFE clearance instead of packing it up and sending it away!  Like The Bay did with Too Faced and Napoleon Perdis last year.  I loved getting that stuff at 50% off, and with optimum points it would be even better.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I wish they would do a MUFE clearance instead of packing it up and sending it away!  Like The Bay did with Too Faced and Napoleon Perdis last year.  I loved getting that stuff at 50% off, and with optimum points it would be even better._

 
That would be amazing!!!


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 9, 2010)

hey Canadian girls - Givenchy summer collection is 50% off at Sephora in store.  I got an email this morning, and I picked up one of the Fleur de Frangipanier powders at the Eaton Cenre location. A few left still.  Lots of the aqua mascaras left too.


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 12, 2010)

I know that E.L.F. isn't a Canadian brand, but for canadians that didn't know about it - E.L.F. products are in Canada now. They have been for a few months now, and you can get them at Zellers


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katelyn0* 

 
_I know that E.L.F. isn't a Canadian brand, but for canadians that didn't know about it - E.L.F. products are in Canada now. They have been for a few months now, and you can get them at Zellers_

 
Do they have the full line like they do at Target in the US or just the gift sets? I've only seen the gift sets at Zellers and i wish they would bring the entire line. But if you do have to order from ELF online, pay using paypal and shipping will only be $6.95 instead of $14.95! And twice i have placed huge orders ($80 & $50) and i never got hit with customs. Love their studio line!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 13, 2010)

I've seen some of ELF at Dollarama as well as Winners. The selections vary at both though.

ANNNND!

I just found out that you can get Lime Crime lipsticks and Stila (eyeshadow trios, mini lipgloss, lipgloss sets and smudge pot sets as well as other palettes) at Urban Outfitters!


----------



## Junkie (Jul 13, 2010)

OH! 

And apparently Sephora got exclusive rights to sell MUFE in Canada - which is why its slowly being fazed out of The Bay and Sears as well (if anyone noticed they got rid of the counter in Sears at the Eaton Center). 

So anything leftover at SDM is against the contract that MUFE has and technically SDM can get in trouble for trying to sell off whatever product they have left. They were given a time limit for when to send stuff back and it was literally the Monday after I called all those SDMs asking if product was still available. We still have the lighted traincase/stand at my store....I wanna teef it! lol Its so pretty!

Everything sold out super fast at my store regardless of stuff being on sale or not. Everyone wanted to take advantage of the optimum points system rather than spend at Sephora - so everyone (including me) stocked up. Its ok though - IMATS is the next best thing.


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah I saw the lime crime at UO before but not the stila stuff. Good to know


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I've seen some of ELF at Dollarama as well as Winners. The selections vary at both though.

ANNNND!

I just found out that you can get Lime Crime lipsticks and Stila (eyeshadow trios, mini lipgloss, lipgloss sets and smudge pot sets as well as other palettes) at Urban Outfitters!_

 
I've seen ELF at Dollarama too but it was just brushes, eyelash curler, and that kiss line that they discontinued but i picked up some great lipliners and glitter eyelienrs along with soem cute nailpolish and lipgloss sets but i gave them as gifts to the maids on vacation.


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_OH! 

And apparently Sephora got exclusive rights to sell MUFE in Canada - which is why its slowly being fazed out of The Bay and Sears as well (if anyone noticed they got rid of the counter in Sears at the Eaton Center). 

So anything leftover at SDM is against the contract that MUFE has and technically SDM can get in trouble for trying to sell off whatever product they have left. They were given a time limit for when to send stuff back and it was literally the Monday after I called all those SDMs asking if product was still available. We still have the lighted traincase/stand at my store....I wanna teef it! lol Its so pretty!

Everything sold out super fast at my store regardless of stuff being on sale or not. Everyone wanted to take advantage of the optimum points system rather than spend at Sephora - so everyone (including me) stocked up. Its ok though - IMATS is the next best thing._

 
Awww. So this means no 50% off sale at The Bay, like they had for Too Faced? I wonder what incentive there was for MUFE to go exclusive with Sephora. booo (I've actually never tried MUFE)


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 28, 2010)

I got to bump this......anything new out there? So far i haven't seen anything new at SDM regarding Fall collections. Yes we're only in July and i'm wondering about Fall collections LOL


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 28, 2010)

I haven't been inside SDM cosmetics section for a while but I'd like to know what Lise Watier has to offer for fall


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 28, 2010)

I didn't see anything interesting at SDM lately. I'm waiting for Dior fall, I haven't seen it yet.  I don't think I'll be picking up anything though, since I don't have enough optimum points to redeem right now.  I love the Lise Watier sets, I hope there will be new ones for fall.  I can always be suckered into buying those.

On a related note, I just CP'd a bunch of Annabelle Smoothliners for a girl in New Zealand.  I did a very large Annabelle CP a few months ago as well, and I've done 2 Lise Watier Portfolio CP's in the past year.  Go Canada!


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 29, 2010)

I work at an SDM beauty boutique, and the Dior fall collection is at our store!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has been for over a week now. We also have the Clarins fall collection, and Lise Watier fall collection.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 29, 2010)

Does anybody here know if the Mural store in Toronto carries NARS? I really want to cash in my SDM optimum points for the new Fall Collection!


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 29, 2010)

They SHOULD have NARS. The one here in Edmonton doesn't have NARS but we are a brand new store so my fingers are crossed that the one here in Edmonton gets NARS soon. But NARS is listed as one of the brands Murale carries on their website so the Toronto one should have it.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katelyn0* 

 
_They SHOULD have NARS. The one here in Edmonton doesn't have NARS but we are a brand new store so my fingers are crossed that the one here in Edmonton gets NARS soon. But NARS is listed as one of the brands Murale carries on their website so the Toronto one should have it._

 
Thanks! I could swear when i checked the Murale site, NARS wasn't listed so thats why i was wondering. I refuse to pay $40+ for a NARS e/s duo. Thats where all my years of collecting shoppers optimum points will payoff literally now!


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 30, 2010)

The Murale at Shops at Don Mills does carry NARS!  They don't have everything, but a pretty decent collection.  I've also redeemed lots of points for NARS there, I've never bought NARS at full price either


----------



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't know you can use your Shopper's Optimum Points at Murale!
I also have a question, how do the Lise Watier eyeliners compare to UD 24/7?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglossdiaries* 

 
_I didn't know you can use your Shopper's Optimum Points at Murale!
I also have a question, how do the Lise Watier eyeliners compare to UD 24/7?_

 
I have a few LW liners and their staying power is MUCH better than UD 24/7. They're a bit stiffer than UD liners but really not by much. They're more like MUFE liners. I really love LW products and my faves are still their eyeliners and eyeglitters


----------



## StarrySim (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglossdiaries* 

 
_I didn't know you can use your Shopper's Optimum Points at Murale!_

 
Murale is owned by SDM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can also earn points there, but their promo days differ from SDM's. Check the website for promos.  They have their own bonus redemption and 20x days.


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 3, 2010)

Google didn't help, so maybe you girls can... Has anyone depotted Lise Watier single e/s, or does anyone know how?  I have a black one that would be perfect in my 15-pan palette, since I don't have carbon. I never use my LW shadows because they're not in my pans


----------



## Junkie (Aug 5, 2010)

Whoa this thread exploded...lol.

I ended up going to The Bay and talked to a girl working the MUFE counter - she said that the counter there is considered a "PRO counter" and she said she hasn't heard anything about her branch being shut down/shut out because of Sephora's "exclusive rights" to sell MUFE. So I dunno. BUT! They also had the #19 MUFE Aqua Cream there! The purple one! I thought it was discontinued? Anyways...I swatched a bunch and they are AMAZING! $25 each tho....

We don't have anything new at my store...and I went to another boutique in the underground at Dundas Square - just the old Lise Watier collection. The Bay has the Estee Lauder Blue Dahlia collection....so I'll assume SDM and Murale will get new stuff shortly.

On another note...I 4th the cheap Nars and not paying full price! I desperately want to try out the Sheer Matte foundation! Its $55 tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so happy I get a discount. I'm just trying to justify the frikken price!

I never know what to buy when I go....I swatch EVERYTHING but only walk out with like, one or two items. Argh.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 5, 2010)

Nars is pricey but their foundation is good so I splurge. I don't skimp on my foundation and only wear MUFE HD, MUFE F&B (in the summer) and Nars sheer glow.

I need to go and see Dior Fall, but I'm worried I get super tempted by that Misty Mauve quint and end up buying it. I have a serious weakness for mauve, red purple and burgundy shades. It's prob coz they do an awesome job as bringing out hazel eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a different note, does anyone know if Lise watier will do any new eye glitters soon?


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 5, 2010)

^ Lise Watier actually has some new glitter liners/mascaras out for her fall 2010 collection.
They're not packaged like her normal glitter liners; the brush is a bit finer, and there is also a part on the brush where you can use it as a mascara as well!


----------



## Junkie (Aug 8, 2010)

^ Those skinny ones are the Divine Lash & Line Duos - not the same as a Glitterliner, though they work similarly. The glitter in them is not nearly as big and a lot of them are duochromed.

Lise Watier has the new Bleu Bold Collection out - a lot of the stuff is cheap this week at SDM.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh and Shadowy Lady - check out the little smudger kohls! They work great - dunno if they crease, but after swatching both the black and blue + the lipstains - my hand is STILL stained 3 showers later!

All the L&L Duos are really pretty, especially Plum. Champagne is great too.

I want them to do an aqua/minty green Glitterliner, a deep purple or even a burgundy/wine one. Even a bright red would be a great one to put out around Halloween! I wish they'd do a rainbow line for spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would be amazing!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Oh and Shadowy Lady - check out the little smudger kohls! They work great - dunno if they crease, but after swatching both the black and blue + the lipstains - my hand is STILL stained 3 showers later!

All the L&L Duos are really pretty, especially Plum. Champagne is great too.

I want them to do an aqua/minty green Glitterliner, a deep purple or even a burgundy/wine one. Even a bright red would be a great one to put out around Halloween! I wish they'd do a rainbow line for spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would be amazing!_

 
oooh, I gotta check those out, thanks. I love me some smudgy khols! I would love a burgundy glitter liner, wine and burgundy shades are my go-to shades for my eye colour
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would take any new colours though


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 10, 2010)

I picked up three brushes at Winners today (College location).  They're completely no name.  Clear plastic sleeves, no writing, and on the handles it just says Crease, Shadow and Blush.  They were 4.99-6.99 each.  They have white handles, and the hair is synthetic white with grey tips.  They're soooo soft, they remind me a lot of the TF Teddy Bear Hair Brushes, which I love.  I will give them a try this week.  I tend to use natural hair brushes most of the time, with the exception of the TF brushes.  Have any of you guys picked these up or seen them in store?  The College location still has lots of them.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 12, 2010)

I got the new Lise Watier khol in black, thanks Juknie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna let u guys know how I like it as soon as I use it a bit


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, more brush news.  I think Pharma Plus is discontinuing the Posh brushes.  At my location today I noticed they have a bunch of Rexall Blue brushes in place of the Posh ones, and the Posh ones are off to the side and 50% off.  I picked up a powder brush, retractable powder brush, kabuki brush with case, and brush cleaner.  Most of the smaller brushes, eyeshadow and concealer and such, were gone already.  This is at Yonge & Finch, on the lower retail level of the office building.


----------



## katelyn0 (Aug 16, 2010)

STILA is now going to be sold at SDM. I work in a beauty boutique and our location is getting it on tuesday. BEYOND EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Whoo-hoo Canadians! Walmart is finally getting the Hard Candy line! I saw a huge empty display at my Walmart in Toronto (Scarborough) so its coming soon!


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 17, 2010)

STILA AT SDM???? Best news I've heard since UD at SDM, and that didn't work out because they only carry it in Whitby.  Do you know if Ontario stores will be getting it?  I'm sad though, they JUST discontinued the Viola single e/s which I really wanted.  Last time I was at Murale I was going to pick it up, and it was gone. Gone at Sephora too


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 20, 2010)

I checked my local Rexall but no Posh brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The one by me is moving locations in the fall so they are slowly reducing prices and getting rid of some stuff. I picked up Witch Craft nail hardner (best stuff ever) for $2.77 reg. price is $9.99. I think i might have to go get a few more bottles. I also got a nail filer for .67 cents (they had tons) and was happy to see a bunch of the Sally Hansen lip products for sale. I picked up 3 of the Lipnotic Gem Glosses (Junkie recommended them and said they are comparable to mac dazzleglasses) for $2.99 each org. $6.99. I got Rich (sparkly pinky purple), Bejeweled (coral), and Sumptuous (ruby red) which i'm hoping will look hot over my mac cyndi lipstick. Can't wait to see more markdowns they will have!

Ohhh and SDM is offering a promo if you cash in so many opitimum points, you get more money. So cash in 50,000 points and you get $100 back instead of the regular $85. Time to hit Murale and get those new NARS duos i'm been lusting over!


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_ Time to hit Murale and get those new NARS duos i'm been lusting over!_

 
Awesome plan!  Sounds like me


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 23, 2010)

Crap i had absolutly NO TIME this weekend to go to Murale. I guess i'll have to wait until the next points sale! Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Crap i had absolutly NO TIME this weekend to go to Murale. I guess i'll have to wait until the next points sale! Grrrrrrrrrr!_

 
I don't think Murale had a bonus redemption event, it was just SDM.  Murale doesn't follow the same schedule of events.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_I don't think Murale had a bonus redemption event, it was just SDM.  Murale doesn't follow the same schedule of events._

 
Really?? Crap i thought they did! Junkie, can you confirm this? 

And no SDM carry NARS? I saw Benefit at one location which is great because now i can get those pricey velvet eyeshadows but i think NARS is only at Murale.


----------



## StarrySim (Aug 31, 2010)

You're in luck, I just got the email that Murale is having a bonus redemption this weekend!  And FYI 10x points on Nars blushes.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_You're in luck, I just got the email that Murale is having a bonus redemption this weekend!  And FYI 10x points on Nars blushes._

 
Thanks for posting!!! I'm going to sign-up on the site and see if they send me the email too!


----------



## Junkie (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Really?? Crap i thought they did! Junkie, can you confirm this? 

And no SDM carry NARS? I saw Benefit at one location which is great because now i can get those pricey velvet eyeshadows but i think NARS is only at Murale._

 
Though its owned by SDM, Murale doesn't always follow the same promotional events that a regular drugstore does. Try calling before a points event. This weekend, its 20x the points Saturday, Sunday and Monday. 

Oh! And there's a 10-piece LE QUO Brush set (new design and everything), down from $65 to $39 (40% off). There are only 4 in the display though and 2 are already sold from my work with another girl coming back for the third on Saturday morning. They're 25% off right now ($48.75).

Includes:

-smudge pencil brush
-concealer brush
-Angled eyeliner brush
-blush brush
-foundation brush
-condensed blush brush (more dense, less poofy)
-flat eyeshadow brush

and I can't remember the rest...lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Whoo-hoo Canadians! Walmart is finally getting the Hard Candy line! I saw a huge empty display at my Walmart in Toronto (Scarborough) so its coming soon!_

 
STC or the Superstore? Or another one? haha


----------



## Junkie (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh and I found that the Sally Hansen dazzleglass dupes smell and taste like soap :S yucky!


High End (Prestige) brands sold at Murale:

-Dior (not the Don Mills/Lawrence one though - they do in Montreal I believe)
-Chanel
-Bobbi Brown
-Stila
-Cargo
-Estee Lauder
-Nars
-YSL
-Mommy's Makeup
-Lippmann Collection (I've noticed that everyone is lemming the nailpolish)
-Clarins
-Lancaster
-Cover FX
-Clinique
-Benefit
-BeautySoClean


My particular store has (Yonge/College):

-Anna Sui
-Smashbox
-Guerlain
-Lancome
-Clinique
-Benefit
-Dior
-Bare Escentuals

Lise Watier and Make Up Forever were discontinued at my location. We do carry a little Bourjois, Lise Watier, Du Wop, etc in those little display stands though - like mascara, lipgloss, make-up remover, little compacts of bronzer...

Queen/Beverley (across from Much Music) has a huge Bourjois section - the first I've seen of that size anywhere. Lise Watier is in the underground at Dundas Square, the Eaton Center, and the underground at Yonge/Bloor - I also think Yonge/Charles carries it. The Eaton Center and Dundas Square both carry a pretty good selection of No.7 and Du Wop.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Though its owned by SDM, Murale doesn't always follow the same promotional events that a regular drugstore does. Try calling before a points event. This weekend, its 20x the points Saturday, Sunday and Monday. 

STC or the Superstore? Or another one? haha_

 
Yeah going to collect some more points and Murale is having the opitmum promo as well. Its on their site! 

I saw Hard Candy at the Agincourt Mall one but i'm pretty sure every Wal-Mart will be carrying the line as it was advertised in the flyer last week.

Ugghhh don't tell me the Sally Hansen dazzleglass dupes smell & taste like soap! I'm going to be scared to use mine now. I actually wore one on top of MAC's Cyndi and i didn't notice a smell or taste and i'm very sensitive to smells from lip products.


----------



## Junkie (Sep 3, 2010)

lol the one I bought - the coral one - bejeweled I think - does!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_lol the one I bought - the coral one - bejeweled I think - does! _

 
I have that one! And to be honest, i'm a bit scared to use it. When i bought it, i grabbed one in the back in fear people were swatching the front ones and it looked sealed. So when i opened it at home, i kinda noticed the thin plastic around it could slide off the top meaning it still could've been opened and it looked like there was a bit less product in there then the other two. So now i'm scared to use it for fear someone might have used it at the drugstore. 

Anybody see the little Juicy Couture rollarball perfume set for $45? Last Christmas they had a spray version and i went/called about 10 SDM and they sold out in a day. So i'm thinking of picking one or two of these up for gifts. I already have a JC perfume but saw these at Sephora and they are $16 each and one is $22 so its a good deal. Plus its 20x the points when you spend over $50! Then i'll head over to Murale and cash out my points.


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_High End (Prestige) brands sold at Murale:

-Dior (not the Don Mills/Lawrence one though - they do in Montreal I believe)
-Chanel
-Bobbi Brown
-Stila
-Cargo
-Estee Lauder
-Nars
-YSL
-Mommy's Makeup
-Lippmann Collection (I've noticed that everyone is lemming the nailpolish)
-Clarins
-Lancaster
-Cover FX
-Clinique
-Benefit
-BeautySoClean

Queen/Beverley (across from Much Music) has a huge Bourjois section - the first I've seen of that size anywhere. Lise Watier is in the underground at Dundas Square, the Eaton Center, and the underground at Yonge/Bloor - I also think Yonge/Charles carries it. The Eaton Center and Dundas Square both carry a pretty good selection of No.7 and Du Wop._

 
Murale (Don Mills) also carries Benefit, Guerlain, Bioderma, Shiseido (m/u too - some of the stuff is in the drawers and not on display, such as the eyelash curler and hydropowder e/s, you can just ask for them)

As for Bourjois, there's a brand new large display at the Eaton centre SDM.  It's on the side, where the Boots No7 and GOSH stuff is.  Nothing caught my eye though, it seems overpriced for what it is. I guess I shouldn't judge if I haven't tried them though


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 8, 2010)

I picked up the QUO brush set the other day, it looks gorgeous.. and for the price, I couldn't pass it up.

The sale ended Monday?


----------



## katelyn0 (Sep 11, 2010)

Murale in Edmonton doesnt carry NARS or Chanel. So disappointing!


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi girls!  Does anyone know which downtown Toronto or North York SDM stores carry Bourjois?  I know the Eaton Centre store has the whole new display, but I think I've seen them somewhere else too.


----------



## Junkie (Sep 28, 2010)

The one at Queen and Beverley does too - near Much Music. They have a huge display.

I got the Rose Bourjois blush - they have fragrance in them. They don't smell as strong as Anna Sui products, but if you're sensitive, you might wanna skip out. Its like a powdery flowery scent - not rose, lilac or fresia...something else I can't quite name - not citrusy either.

Anyways - I promply gave it to my sister. I used it a few times and the pigmentation is really great, so the little dome will last awhile, but I figured the colour would suit her more. She's about an NW15 - I'm an NC 25/27/30 ish.

The dark green eyeshadow looks like it would be a decent dupe for the new green MES duo from Venomous Villians - or even Hocus Pocus by Laura Gellar.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 15, 2010)

Murale is having an optimum cash-in promo....you get $100 for using 50,000 pts. and $200 with 95,000 points! Ok i'm not missing it this time like i did back in September!! Ends on Sunday.

  	And they don't care MUFE, right? Damn i want some aqua creams!

  	edit....whoa this is my first post since they new changes...who changed my avatar??? LOL i didn't!


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 23, 2010)

Does everyone know about the 50% off mascaras sale at Rexall/ PharmaPlus this week?  Just one or two exclusions, Elizabeth Arden and L'oreal Million Lashes I think.  I picked up a Prestige My Longest Lashes - I had picked up My Biggest Lashes at last year's mascara sale, and I loved it.  I wanted Full n Soft as well, but neither locations that I checked had it.  I was getting scared that it was D/C'd.

  	And I don't like the site changes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I feel like I should, because it's cleaner looking, but lately I don't even feel like logging on because it doesn't feel like home.  Plus, they've erased all the thread subscriptions, so it's taking me long to find all my faves (like this one).


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes i saw it advertised this week! I want to try the Maybelline Falsies mascara. My stupid closest store is moving in November so they stopped using the flyer since July. They will still honor the flyer but too bad they don't deliver the flyer in my neighborhood anymore. Very smart of them lol but i checked it online so i might go to one in Pickering for some mascara!

  	Sadly i'm not use to the new site and barely come on anymore. I need to start adjusting to it thought because this is one of my fave sites ever and i've been on here for over 6 years now!


----------



## Junkie (Oct 27, 2010)

Redemption event at SDM this weekend!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 27, 2010)

^saw that!!! So is Murale the only SDM that carries NARS? None of the beauty boutiques do? Murale was sold out of NARS Rajasthan eyeshadow and i don't want to pay retail!

  	If i can't find it or swap for it, i might use my HBC points and pick it up from a Bay counter. Oh and i had a great time at Murale! They are helpful and they gave me and my friend a ton of samples with our purchases.


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 27, 2010)

I've never seen NARS at SDM, only Murale.  I do like Murale, but I wish they carried Dior and Lise Watier - that way I could do all my optimum redemptions there.  They gave me a bunch of samples once too, but it was only to make up for the fact that they refused to let me use a $5 coupon I had for Bioderma (they said they don't take coupons, period).  I thought that was pretty mean, now that I think about it I was going to complain but I forgot.  Today I walked out of Pharma Plus because the cashier refused to let me use a coupon on toiler paper because it was on sale. Ridiculous.  I walked across the street to SDM and bought whatever they had on sale instead.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 28, 2010)

StarrySim said:


> I've never seen NARS at SDM, only Murale.  I do like Murale, but I wish they carried Dior and Lise Watier - that way I could do all my optimum redemptions there.  They gave me a bunch of samples once too, but it was only to make up for the fact that they refused to let me use a $5 coupon I had for Bioderma (they said they don't take coupons, period).  I thought that was pretty mean, now that I think about it I was going to complain but I forgot.  Today I walked out of Pharma Plus because the cashier refused to let me use a coupon on toiler paper because it was on sale. Ridiculous.  I walked across the street to SDM and bought whatever they had on sale instead.


	I'm surprised Murale doesn't carry Lise Watier. Any new glitter liners coming out? My mother buys those by the case load LOL

  	Aggghh don't even get me started on coupons! I got into a fight at Walmart on Sunday with a cashier who was hassling me and then her and then manager couldn't even do proper math. I refused to back down since i know i was right (i'm a lurker on smartcanucks) and she finally processed everything. I was fuming when i left especially since i caused a huge lineup and it does get embarrassing! Do you happen to know how much the maybelline falsies mascara is going for at Rexall? Today is the last day for 50% off and if i see my boyfriend tonight, i might pick it up at the Rexall by his house.


----------



## StarrySim (Nov 6, 2010)

*Help me! Has anyone ever depotted Lise Watier single e/s?*  They're the same size as MAC, so I'd love to put them into my palettes, but I have no idea how.  It looks like the pan is just inserted into a "hole," sort of like how a toonie is made of two pieces of metal.  So I'm wondering if the pan will separate if I just drip ethanol around the edges?  What do you girls think? Any better ideas?

  	HOTasFCUK - there are new LW kits out, and they have glitter liners (plus eye shine and couleur folle pigment). I might pick one up, haven't decided yet.  The smoky eye kit is nice too, but I already have a black and white-ish single e/s from LW, which I got in the cat eye kit abour a year ago.

  	There are also brand new GOSH kits at SDM.  I haven't seen GOSH kits before.  They look pretty, but I was unimpressed with their eye shadows in the past and I don't really use lip products other than MAC (love the scent, can't use anything else anymore), so I will pass on those.


----------



## thiscarmen (Nov 6, 2010)

Just to let all you ladies know, this week (up until Friday, November 12), SDM is having 20X the points when you spend $75+ in cosmetics!

  	Great time to get all your Christmas shopping done! Haha.  Pretty much all the Christmas sets are in!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 8, 2010)

StarrySim said:


> Hi girls! Does anyone know which downtown Toronto or North York SDM stores carry Bourjois? I know the Eaton Centre store has the whole new display, but I think I've seen them somewhere else too.


	I've seen it at Fairview. Bourjois took over the MUFE section. I was NOT impressed by that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I just found out about UD at SDM this past Sunday. I was in Whitby and needed to return something at shoppers. So I found the closest one, went in, and I saw UD. I DIED. Then I saw the Naked palette display!! Then I saw that i was EMPTY -- not cool. LOL I did put my name down though, so they will call me when they get them in stock. Woot woot!
  	Have any of you seen the UD in Whitby?

  	And I agree, Murale needs to make room for Dior!


----------



## ansimi (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh yay, a Canadian thread! I must subscribe to this one

  	I took advantage of the SDM points special and stocked up on Winter skin care that was also on sale (Avene and Vichy). Now I have over 95,000 points so I'll be looking for a redemption bonus or maybe using them when I visit Vancouver and can finally see a Murale store.

  	For those of you in Western Canada, my London Drugs just got some great new stuff. They had the Essie fall collection and the Orly holiday collection at $6.99 each and a cute holiday set of Ecotools brushes.

  	I think my favourite Canadian beauty products are a lot of the skin care lines that are sold in drugstores. Brands like Georges and Dermal Therapy have excellent products at great prices to protect our skin from the harsh Canadian weather.


----------



## StarrySim (Nov 11, 2010)

Quote:


ansimi said:


> Oh yay, a Canadian thread! I must subscribe to this one


 
	Welcome!  And a fellow Optimum points collector, too!  You'll feel right at home in this thread


----------



## ansimi (Nov 16, 2010)

All the SDMs around here have the Quo holiday sets and palettes out but no testers or even displays. Some of the palettes are packaged so you can't even see what's in them. Usually SDM is really good about having testers so it seems strange. I hope this isn't a trend. I really like Quo lip products and I've liked a lot of past holiday sets but I'm not buying them blind.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 17, 2010)

20x the points this weekend!

  	AND!

  	Haha....

  	Smashbox, Elizabeth Arden, Marcelle, Annabelle, Lisa's Cosmetics, Schwarzkopf Warehouse Sale for all you GTA ladies!

Click here!


----------



## StarrySim (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm mad at Quo.  They discontinued my favourite TM (the True Skin) without any warning.  They just pulled them all from the shelves when they came out with the new display design.  They didn't even bother to put them on clearance or anything, just POOF and they're all gone one day to the next.  I'm so mad!

  	I'm actually not happy with SDM at all this week - I wanted the PF cream liners (40% off this week).  I saw them at one location last Friday, and this week I can't find them anywhere.  I've looked at 6 stores (really, six stores), no luck.

  	Phew, got that off my chest.


----------



## wittynickname (Nov 18, 2010)

ansimi said:


> All the SDMs around here have the Quo holiday sets and palettes out but no testers or even displays. Some of the palettes are packaged so you can't even see what's in them. Usually SDM is really good about having testers so it seems strange. I hope this isn't a trend. I really like Quo lip products and I've liked a lot of past holiday sets but I'm not buying them blind.


 
	Where are you located?  At a Shoppers Drug Mart in Vancouver (Cambie and 16th to be exact), the salesperson opened up a bunch of Quo mascaras, blushes, and brushes for my girlfriends and me.  We liked the cosmetics.  To be honest we weren't particularly impressed with the brushes.  Even with the 40% discount, the price was still quite steep and the quality was markedly inferior to MAC or even some of the other brands.  Great service though, and that will guarantee return visits to the Shoppers with beauty boutiques.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 20, 2010)

Are they new? The liners from PF I mean....

  	If they are - that would explain it. Some stores don't have the floor space to put up all the displays if its a new item.

  	If anything, you could've asked for a raincheck and gone to pick up them whenever they showed up.

  	We have the new Maybelline compact cream foundation (kinda like MAC Studio Tech), but its sitting in our back room because there is just already way too much displays around the store to put it anywhere (head office is strict with this stuff and have rules for everything).

  	If its a core item that is just sold out everywhere - same thing - just ask for a raincheck 

  	Also - the new QUO stand - keep an eye out in the Clearance sections of some stores. Our TM foundation went fast - it was priced at $5 each and sold out within a few days....only Dark was left after awhile and even that sold out in less than a week. Most places don't give you ANY notice for discontinued items....the only way is to look at the barcoded label. If there is a little teeny tiny "C" in the corner, it means "Core" (permanent item), "D" is for discontinued (which means stock up fast because it won't be ordered again) and "O" is for Optional (we order, but only if it does well, its not permanent).

  	Hope that all helps - sorry about your foundation being discontinued  I woulda saved you some if I knew. If it makes you feel any better, the TM was only in Medium or Dark when I saw it put out - nothing lighter.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh and if anyone is interested...

  	Those Revlon Super Lustrous lipglosses that were so popular this past spring?

  	Lilac Pastelle, Pink Pop, Coral Reef, Peach Petal and Firecracker?

  	They're in displays now at SDM locations - only 2 per colour though and a handful of new lipsticks came out too (both mattes and cremes).

  	Also, I heard the Revlon line is being re-vamped (probably in Jan), so a bunch of colours are being replaced/discontinued. Cherries in the Glow l/g was disc. in the U.S, so I'll assume we'll follow suit and do the same.


----------



## StarrySim (Nov 20, 2010)

Junkie said:


> Are they new? The liners from PF I mean....
> 
> If they are - that would explain it. Some stores don't have the floor space to put up all the displays if its a new item.
> 
> ...


 
	Thanks so much for the info.  The liners aren't new to PF, but they may be new in Canada. That was the first time I saw them, and you're right, they were in a display.  I didn't think to ask for a raincheck because I didn't see an empty spot - it's hard enough getting a raincheck when you can show them the empty spot and the pricetag. I don't think it would work for something they can't even see.

  	As for the Quo True Skin - The only one I found was at the Eaton Centre location, and it was $15, on sale along with the other Quo that was on sale last week. Not on clearance.  I did see a few Skincredibles on clearance at another location (even though those are in the new displays too).  I asked at one location, and she said that everything that wasn't in the new display was sent back.  I'm really really sad that they d/c'd this - I've only ever repurchased 2 face products, and this was one of them. Maybelline pure was the other, which is also d/c I think, but my mom picked up 2 at the L'Oreal warehouse sale, so I'm good for 2 years


----------



## Junkie (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 







			Thanks so much for the info.  *The liners aren't new to PF, but they may be new in Canada. That was the first time I saw them, and you're right, they were in a display. * I didn't think to ask for a raincheck because I didn't see an empty spot - it's hard enough getting a raincheck when you can show them the empty spot and the pricetag. I don't think it would work for something they can't even see.


 	When we get these at my location, I'll shoot you a message. Some stores are better at putting display packs out more than others (ie. right as soon as they get them - not 2 months later like us). I know you live far, but you might still make the trip right? lol


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 23, 2010)

Rexall has all face products 50% off this week! All foundations, loose/pressed powders, concealers, primers, blush. bronzers, etc.

  	I want to pick up a back up of maybelline mineral power concealer and NYC sunny bronzer!


----------



## StarrySim (Nov 23, 2010)

Junkie said:


> Quote:
> 
> When we get these at my location, I'll shoot you a message. Some stores are better at putting display packs out more than others (ie. right as soon as they get them - not 2 months later like us). I know you live far, but you might still make the trip right? lol


 
	Where's your store?  I work downtown and live in North York, so I hit quite a few locations on my way home, up the Yonge subway.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 23, 2010)

I LOVE the lise watier gloss pencils. I got the new Red Flamenco from their winter collection and never have i met such a pigmented and long lasting gloss. Two thumbs up!


----------



## ansimi (Nov 23, 2010)

Shadowy Lady said:


> I LOVE the lise watier gloss pencils. I got the new Red Flamenco from their winter collection and never have i met such a pigmented and long lasting gloss. Two thumbs up!


	I bought that too! I haven't worn it out of the house since it's probably just a holiday party/event look for me.

  	Lise Watier is such an interesting brand with really creative and innovative products. They're not all hits but they make some stand-out products that are different than anything else out there.

  	Speaking of unique products, so sad to hear about that Quo True Skin because I'm not aware of anything like it on the market. I am optimistic that there will be a bunch of new sheer coverage products on the market soon though because I think it's a big trend to use a sheer tint and then take time with precision concealing. That one is great because it's like a tinted primer and concealer applies so well over it.


----------



## StarrySim (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one sad about True Skin being d/c.  I wonder if it's too late to convince them to keep it.

  	Did anyone else get a coupon in the mail from Murale?  It's a card, with a mystery amount ($20-$1000), minimum $20 discount with a $50 purchase.  It's odd, because the back of the card says the minimum is $25 and the front says $20.  But I'm wondering if it's an instant discount off the purchase, or if they just give you a coupon that's $20 off another purchase with a minimum amount.  If it's an instant discount then I will definitely take advantage of it, but there's no way I will spend $50+ twice, especially if there's an expiry associated with it. I wish they were more clear on how it works.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 30, 2010)

Junkie said:


> Where's your store?  I work downtown and live in North York, so I hit quite a few locations on my way home, up the Yonge subway.



 	 The one right at Yonge/Carlton - outside College station  I work nights though, so you probably won't ever see me during the day.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 30, 2010)

Super enormous redemption event this weekend - Sat and Sun (Dec 4th and 5th).

  	Redeem:

  	38,000 - instead of $60, you get $79 (extra $19)
  	50,000 - instead of $85, you get $125 (extra $40)
  	95,000 - instead of $170, you get $240 (extra $70)

  	I THINK thats what it is...from what I can remember of the new flyer...I'll edit it later if I'm mistaken.


  	Its the biggest redemption event in Shoppers history!


----------



## poule (Nov 30, 2010)

(note:this may have been mentioned in this thread previously because I didn't read all pages... sorry in advance if it is)

  	Yay for Lise Watier, Marcelle, and Annabelle from me also!

  	Though does anyone remember the Caroline brand? I believe it was also in the Marcelle-Annabelle family and carried rather inexpensive stuff, I don't remember that much except I owned a lip sealer from them back in junior high, I believe it was around 2$.

  	Also, kind of thought I'd mention this, but has MAC been mentioned in this thread yet? I mean, it did come out of Toronto did it not?...

  	Cheers!


----------



## ansimi (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, I hope that super redemption special is true and that it's national!

  	I remember the Caroline brand I believe it was an independent Quebec-based brand before Marcelle bought them.

  	I also remember when MAC was still Canadian. It made national business news when Madonna wore Russian Red in the late '80s. I don't really remember the expansion of MAC though. I went pretty low-maintenance/grunge/stressed-out student during the early '90s and wasn't really into makeup for a while.


----------



## StarrySim (Nov 30, 2010)

Junkie - I shop at that location once in a while, and I did check it out on my quest for True Skin backups. I usually drop by on my way home from work, so around 5-6.  I'll be sure to keep an eye out for you next time   Do you guys carry Tocca fragrances by any chance?

  	Squeeeeeee seriously, a huge bonus redemption weekend??  I have a ton of points saved up, so I need to start making my $240 wishlist.  I may not be able to shop on the weekend, so I hope the downtown stores begin the promo on Friday.  wheeeee :-D

  	And I do remember the Caroline brand, sort of.  I think I had a nail polish.

  	Oh, and there's a huge, brand new Stila section at the Yonge/Dundas SDM!


----------



## StarrySim (Dec 2, 2010)

Murale is doing a bonus this weekend too!  I got an email.

  	30,000 pts = $60
  	50,000 pts = $125
  	95,000 pts = $250


----------



## ansimi (Dec 4, 2010)

I wish I had a Murale but my SDM bonus redemption was still pretty great!

  	I went with mostly Dior and Guerlain so my $250 didn't buy a lot of items but they're all beautiful and special. I tend to go for luxury when I spend points It really is a great loyalty program.


----------



## StarrySim (Dec 5, 2010)

Quote:


ansimi said:


> I wish I had a Murale but my SDM bonus redemption was still pretty great!
> 
> I went with mostly Dior and Guerlain so my $250 didn't buy a lot of items but they're all beautiful and special. I tend to go for luxury when I spend points It really is a great loyalty program.


 
	I went for mostly Dior too! Two quints, Rose Diamond shimmer powder, a Serum de Rouge. To round it out, I got some Lise Watier and the new PF gel eyeliners.  I looked at Guerlain but nothing caught my eye. Besides, it's always good to have extra Dior Diva points


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 7, 2010)

I neever get updates from mt Murale when it comes to special offers. There are two of them in Ottawa, one in Orleans and one downtown. I've shopped at both many times and still don't get their promotional emails. Where did u guys register to get the points emails?


----------



## StarrySim (Dec 7, 2010)

Quote:


Shadowy Lady said:


> I neever get updates from mt Murale when it comes to special offers. There are two of them in Ottawa, one in Orleans and one downtown. I've shopped at both many times and still don't get their promotional emails. Where did u guys register to get the points emails?


 
	I registered on the website, even before I ever went to the store.  There's a link right at the top, "Muse newsletter sign-up". Murale.ca


----------



## Junkie (Dec 21, 2010)

Totally messed up the redemption values and points lol...I was too lazy to come back and edit.

  	Glad you girls got some great items from such an amazing promotion! Its the best Shoppers has had yet!

  	For the Justin Bieber/nail polish fans, we're also getting his nailpolish collaboration with Nicole by OPI this week. It should be in stores in limited quantities right now depending on the location. It'll probably sell out really fast.

  	On a different note...

  	For anyone interested in the drugstore Wet N Wild Holiday palettes that are really popular in MUA boards right now, I heard Zellers has been getting them. I need to check mine out tomorrow (I heard a few are real gems).


----------



## ansimi (Dec 22, 2010)

The Wet N Wild holiday palettes haven't shown up in my Zellers stores. I bought one of their regular palettes and found it terribly smudgy so I wouldn't get another one but I checked for the purpose of this thread.

  	I did see the Justin Beiber polishes at SDM. How weird?? The packaging is normal but there's a little tag on the bottles with his image and some charity is involved but it wasn't explained on the little tag. There wasn't even a special display or anything. There was a very pretty minty shade that I might have bought if the charity were actually explained and if I didn't feel like I might be breaking the heart of some 8 year old by taking the last one.

  	In other news, The Bay has greatly expanded the range of beauty products on their website and they had free shipping when I looked at it recently. A great option if you don't live in a major city. It's also nice to be able to check the Canadian price on a lot of products. I hate it when you have to ask the price!


----------



## StarrySim (Dec 27, 2010)

Has anyone spotted any boxing week deals in cosmetics?


----------



## ansimi (Dec 28, 2010)

Sometimes there are really good Boxing deals on drugstore makeup but I didn't spot anything I wanted this year. I usually buy my mascara on eBay now.

  	I did score some Essie and Orly polishes at $4.99 at London Drugs!

  	The best Boxing beauty deals are on the holiday-themed products or packages. It's a great time to buy gift sets that were already a good buy and are now marked down - like bath and body sets or salon hair sets. It's always worth checking the Bay beauty/bath section when they have big sales. They don't carry anything special but they put on better discounts than anywhere else. Last year I got Tweezerman and Cake at 50% off!

  	Our dollar is flirting with parity vs. USD now and we're doing really well against the Euro and GBP so I think I'll be doing some online shopping.


----------



## Junkie (Dec 29, 2010)

Went to the Eaton center cuz I heard Sephora was having 50% off....turns out it was 50% off 2 display columns right at the entrance....crappy. I was SO disappointed...so were the other girls who waited in line. I ended up getting 2 of Lauren Luke's palettes - they were originally $45 I think when they came out, but I got them for $12 each. I honestly don't even remember the other items...thats how meh it was.


----------



## EmWyllie (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm slowly falling in Love with Lise Watier. I've got an eyeshadow Quad from them, a couple of liners (which I LOVE), the concealer wheel and Folie Blanche. I've been eager to check out some of their lip items as well! 

  	I know it's not Canadian specific, but GOSH is sold in Canada and not the US and I will cry if it is ever taken out of Canada. I've loved all but one GOSH product I've tried (which was the light'n shine lip gloss. Smelled like rotten cake, tasted even worse and was the tackiest most useless gloss ever. Plus it had a light in the applicator and a mirror on the side. Skank-In-A-Tube if you ask me.) 

  	Joe cosmetic from Superstore are quite nice too! Their matte eyeshadows I have are bright and vivid and comparable to MUFE colours that I have as well. They obviously are easier to take off/not as long lasting but they are fantastic low-end dupes for them. I've heard some people mention that their Joe shadows are chalky and sheer but the ones I picked out are bright and vivid and not at al chalky.


----------



## ansimi (Dec 31, 2010)

Junkie - Sephora has a lot of nerve advertising that as a Boxing Day sale! You'd think they'd understand the Canadian market a little better than that by now.

  	EmWyllie - Lise Watier is a really innovative brand. I always carefully check out their new products because they're often unique. They make some strange colour collections though. I bought Joe Fresh lip and cheek stains this Summer and they are really good quality. I haven't tried any of their powder products yet though.

  	For Western Canadians, London Drugs has a new house brand of brushes but didn't have testers out. They're also carrying a makeup brand I haven't seen before (Studio something?) that looks heavily influenced by MUFE in the packaging and seemed very pigmented and good quality in swatches. Anybody tried it?

  	There are a lot of new products from the "drugstore" lines hitting the shelves these days. They're so expensive here! I know brands like CoverGirl and Maybelline have really improved their quality but I'm not paying $12 for a lipstick in cheapo packaging and they often don't have testers. Or worse, the new CoverGirl lipsticks and foundations have no testers on the display but they also have no seal! The foundation is around $15 and is in an opaque package so you can't see the colour, they have no testers, and no seal on the products...won't be buying that!


----------



## commandolando (Jan 2, 2011)

I saw in the Shoppers flyer that all Quo brushes and eyelash curlers are 40% off right now


----------



## StarrySim (Jan 5, 2011)

Bonus redemption at Murale, Jan 6-9
  	50K pts $100 
  	95K pts $200


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 2, 2011)

I picked up a couple of the Couleur Folle from Lise Watier the other day. I got Folie Pomme which is a golden green with BEAUTIFUL golden sparkle and shimmer through it. I also picked up Folie Violette, which is a rich purple with darker purple shimmer and glitter. Super impressed with them both!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Girls....came back to say hello 

  	SDM this weekend has 40% brushes again - even the "Professional" line as well as spend $75 or more before tax and get 20x points.


  	On another note....anyone see GOSH Holographic nailpolish at any SDMs? Another Specktrette/MUAer friend of mine is looking for it desperately.

  	Looks like this:





  	Not my photo - just used for reference - credit goes to: Gejbafrom Parokeets.com (her blog).

  	I'd actually pick one of these up for myself too if I found it haha. Its so funky.

  	There's also a bin of GOSH at my location if anyone is interested - clearance items for $5 each - liners, pigments, lipgloss, etc. I work at Yonge/Carleton.

  	Annnnnnd....anyone see the Physcian's Formula Happy Boosters yet? There was a rebate offered on the website purely for Canadians - $6 back if anyone was/is interested in that. I can email the coupon if they took it down. I think it needs to be sent in with specially marked packages though.

  	Annnd...thats all? I haven't been to Murale in ages. I'm definately on a no-buy right now. Wedding planning is brutal and my cat getting sick was just the icing on the cake. ugh. lol. She's fine though so I'm happy


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Junkie i saw that nailpolish at my Shoppers a few months ago but when i looked yesterday, i couldn't find ANY Gosh polishes so i was kinda surprised. I haven't seen the new PF Happy Boosters at SDM either but i did fidn them at Rexall and they are 25% off this week plus there is a $6 off mailin rebate. And speaking of the PF mail-in rebates, i picked up a black liquid liner/lash serum pen and their new organic mascara at Rexall and there is a FULL mail-in rebate forms on them so you get those free. I also read about it on smart canucks and you're allowed to get 1 of each product but its best to put the purchases on a separate bill and yo have to mail them in separatly as well. I'm on the fence about the Happy Boosters though.....the shades aren't jumping out at me. I heard SDM is supposed to get them in soon and the rebates will be vaild until the end of this year!

  	Junkie you're getting married??? Congrats!!!


----------



## katred (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey ladies, I'm hoping someone can help me here. On the Murale web site, the images show that they sell YSL items, but the one in Montreal never seems to have them. Is the image just out of date or is the Montreal Murale store just behind the times?


----------



## ansimi (Feb 8, 2011)

Oooh, I haven't noticed those holographic polishes. The Gosh polishes I've tried are really nice and an excellent value.

  	I bought one of the new Quo lip gloss sticks in the pencil form and it's fantastic! Very similar to the ones Lise Watier have done recently and only $12. Be warned that they're fruity scented so that's not for everybody. They have new eye shadow sticks too but I haven't tried one yet.

  	Has anybody tried the new Marcelle lipsticks? I can't remember what they're called but they're on display now and the formula swatched beautifully and the colours are gorgeous. I don't usually bother buying drugstore lipsticks because MAC isn't that much more expensive and has a better buying experience. I'm tempted to try one of these though.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 9, 2011)

Just a heads up there is a $1 off Annabelle coupon on smartcanucks.ca expiring at the end of April!


----------



## StarrySim (Feb 11, 2011)

ansimi said:


> Has anybody tried the new Marcelle lipsticks? I can't remember what they're called but they're on display now and the formula swatched beautifully and the colours are gorgeous. I don't usually bother buying drugstore lipsticks because MAC isn't that much more expensive and has a better buying experience. I'm tempted to try one of these though.


  	I swatched these as well, and they do look very nice. Creamy and pretty.  I also prefer MAC lipsticks though, and very rarely stray, so I don't plan on picking up any.  Also saving for a wedding, Junkie and I are destination bride-buddies 

  	Is anyone redeeming Optimum pts this weekend?  This will be my first Valentine's weekend without redeeming pts in like 4 years.


----------



## StarrySim (Feb 15, 2011)

Girls!  Urban Decay is now at the Yorkdale Shoppers Drug Mart (Toronto)!  Any other locations I should know of?  I'd love to know, for my Optimum points redemption pleasure 

  	Edit: According to my googling, they also have UD at BCE (181 Bay St I think) and Scotabank Theatre (Queen & Spadina).


----------



## katred (Feb 15, 2011)

That's awesome! I hope there's a plan to roll these out cross-country! How many products are they carrying?


StarrySim said:


> Girls!  Urban Decay is now at the Yorkdale Shoppers Drug Mart (Toronto)!  Any other locations I should know of?  I'd love to know, for my Optimum points redemption pleasure
> 
> Edit: According to my googling, they also have UD at BCE (181 Bay St I think) and Scotabank Theatre (Queen & Spadina).


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that there are like a bajillion more Essie polishes at Shoppers now? I don't know about your SDM, but previously the selection of Essie was so crap, there were maybe like 8 shades? And they were mostly sheer pinks or red/pink cremes. 

  	The new ones have the same new labeling as the Essie's sold at Wal-Mart in the States after they were bought by L'Oreal, and I think I remember seeing some Wal-Mart exclusives. I was SO EXCITED when I walked into SDM the other day and was greeted with a tower of Essie polishes! They even sell the new collections now!


----------



## ansimi (Feb 24, 2011)

SDM here usually has limited Essie but they get the new collections and has some nice basics. And London Drugs often gets the new collections and they're only $5.99! I've never seen a tower of Essie though. Pretty much the same situation with Orly. Are Spring polish collections out now? I'll check your blog

  	Do we have any good Canadian brands of polish? I can't think of any.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah the Essie rack in the Vancouver SDM's in the past was soooo crappy, only the very basic Essie shades. I had to go to salons to see a bigger selection + new collections, and without the added benefit of Optimum points!

  	I've never seen them at London Drugs either! Or maybe I have, but again the selection was so crap and around the same price - I would kill for $5.99!! 

  	Yes I saw the French Affair collection at SDM! Might go back and get Coat Azure, but not until after I've finished all my midterms  Sigh! Haha yes go check out my blog! It's basically just me getting overly excited over the new Essie's at SDM hahaha


----------



## ansimi (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought a few brushes worth reporting on. They're from the new premium Spa Resource line and I bought them at Walmart. It's a Canadian company and I believe I've seen the brand at Pharmasave before but this line is new. I rarely bother with cheap brushes since I've invested in high-end brushes and never regretted it. But, they had some neat looking synthetic ones and cheap synthetics are sometimes OK so I got a few and they're really good. I got a standard foundation, a cream shadow, and a really cool pointed kabuki. They're very soft but not that floppy soft like Ecotools and some other cheap synthetics. They feel well-made and didn't smell horrid.

  	They have pics and prices on their website. I think the prices in Walmart were the same. I don't see the foundation brush I got on the website but it seems good and I think it was $6.

http://www.sparesource.ca/


----------



## StarrySim (Feb 26, 2011)

I've had a few of the Spa Resources brushes.  I liked the medium eye shadow brush, but that was about it.  The small eyeshadow brush was way too scratchy, and the large powder brush just wasn't good.  This was the original line though, I will have to check out the new pro line.

  	On a similar note - I bought two Quo angled liner brushes, both the regular (blue handle) and the pro (black handle).  They're not bad, but nowhere near as good as the mac 263 or the Lise Watier liner brush.  And I find them to be pretty much identical, the extra price of the pro isn't necessarily worth it in this case.  Good buys at 40% off though, I just wanted to make sure I always have at least one clean liner brush around, since I can't use them multiple times without washing like I can with blush or eyeshadow brushes.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 26, 2011)

I recently bought the lise watier feline waterproof mascara .. I find it harsh on my lashes - anyone else?  The brush itself is cool the way the velcro-like tongs grab and wrap around your lashes.

  	Marcelle lipstick are ok, but I find their colours just a little off - never even somewhat close to what I want.

  	Joe brushes, I have one and don't care for it.

  	Quo is nice for basics at a great price - I mean an eye brow and lashes brush for 4$ - can't go wrong there.  (The are having a 50% Quo accessories ie. brushes, cases, sponges, puffs, facial brushes, etc. at Shopper's in Toronto FYI)


----------



## ansimi (Feb 26, 2011)

I never bought anything from the old Spa Resource line but these ones looked so much better that they drew me in - plus a couple of cool shapes like the pointed kabuki. I only bought synthetics so I knew they wouldn't be scratchy but they had one natural brush that I might try - a little round flat top that I think they call a crease brush but that I thought might be nice for buffing concealer or highlighter.

  	MAC 263 is my favourite all-round liner brush because it's so versatile. I have a bunch of liner brushes that I like for different products or techniques but I can make the 263 work for anything. I have the silver-handled Quo liner brush but the handle loosened before I even washed it and I've never gotten around to fixing it. I haven't tried any of the Quo professional brushes yet. The handles seem a lot nicer but none of the styles make me really want them. I wish they had a pro version of their regular blush brush. I really like the shape of that brush and how it applies product. I reach for it over several high-end brushes. It just doesn't feel like great quality though and I don't like the handle. I haven't found my perfect blush brush yet.

  	I haven't tried any Lise Watier mascara but "velcro-like tongs" sound scary.


----------



## StarrySim (Feb 26, 2011)

I've used the LW Mascara Wow and Mascara Total - I liked them both, and didn't find them harsh.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 27, 2011)

Holy shit, Urban Decay?!

  	I want the Naked palette! And my staff discount will make the price even more amazing! WOOT.

  	Might have to break my no-buy for that! lol



  	On another note, Annabelle has another pre-pack out with 4 new quads and 4 new squeezy tube lipglosses - and the pack has a $1 off coupon on it for any Annabelle product. The new lipgloss looks promising - one is a bubblegum pink, another is like Revlon ColourBurst lipstick Siren, but in lipgloss form, another is a grapey red and the last is a plummy light purple. I didn't swatch the e/s, so I'm not sure how well they wear or how pigmented they are - but they remind me a lot of GOSH's old quads.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 27, 2011)

To add to this.  The JOE lip stain "markers" (they look like little markers to me) work really well and the colours are pretty.


WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> I recently bought the lise watier feline waterproof mascara .. I find it harsh on my lashes - anyone else?  The brush itself is cool the way the velcro-like tongs grab and wrap around your lashes.
> 
> Marcelle lipstick are ok, but I find their colours just a little off - never even somewhat close to what I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## Junkie (Apr 8, 2011)

UD is also at Queen and Beverley...but they're always sold out of the Naked Palette.

  	I think either Yonge/Dundas underground has it...or the Eaton Center....can't remember exactly.

  	Waiting on it to be stocked at Queen/Beverley!


  	Also! I was on the Lise Watier site today and realized that the 2 LE glitterliners from last spring are now core items! Saphir and Emeraude are here to stay for anyone who missed them. I'm actually running REALLLLYY low on my Black Diamond glitterliner. And of course, the pink one was discontinued I think.

  	Anyone see the summer collections for these yet?


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 11, 2011)

Junkie said:


> UD is also at Queen and Beverley...but they're always sold out of the Naked Palette.
> 
> I think either Yonge/Dundas underground has it...or the Eaton Center....can't remember exactly.
> 
> Waiting on it to be stocked at Queen/Beverley!



 	Whaaaaat? I shop at those locations all the time, how did I miss this?  When did they get UD?  I was just at the Yonge/Dundas one doing a quick walkthrough on Friday, did I miss it?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Apr 13, 2011)

I could swear i read somewhere that a SDM in Whitby sold Urban Decay and had the Naked Palette!


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok, girls, who's got Optimum points saved up?  From now until Sunday, special promo at Murale

  	Spend 50,000 Optimum Points get $85 off and 25,000 points back!
	Spend 95,000 Optimum Points get $170 off and 47,500 points back!

  	I'm super excited!  I haven't been there since last summer or fall - have there been any changes in the past few months? (at the Toronto Shops at Don Mills store)




HOTasFCUK said:


> I could swear i read somewhere that a SDM in Whitby sold Urban Decay and had the Naked Palette!


  	They do have UD there, but not sure whether the Naked palette is actually in stock.  I checked the Eaton Centre store, no UD.  Haven't checked Yonge & Dundas yet.


----------



## EmWyllie (Apr 16, 2011)

Fellow Shoppers customers, there's a special on Lise Watier going on this week! If you spend $60 or more you get 10x the points! 

  	I picked up some more Mascara Wow (my FAVOURITE Mascara!), Dual Phase Eye Makeup Remover, Duo Glam Lipstain/Lipstick in Candylicious (a really beautiful purpley-fuschia colour), A Plumpissimo gloss in Opalescence (sheer sparkle), and they have a new base out! They call it 3-in-1 Miracle Primer with Diamond Lumiere Complex. It's two separate tubes in the same package, you pump both in to your hand and mix them together to form the primer and it Mattefies, Corrects redness/pinkness and it illuminates, too! Paraben Free, Fragrance Free and Oil free too! I slapped some of it on when I got home and I'm really enjoying it so far. It's delivered on each one of it's promises for me. =)


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone try Bourjois? I'm thinking their eyeliner kohl pencils and "specially-shaped" french manicure nail polish brush look really nice .... tempting ...


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Apr 17, 2011)

fyi *lots* of naked palettes at sdm yorkdale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... lots stacked on the beauty boutique counter last night around mall-closing time and more on shelves.


----------



## ansimi (Apr 17, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Anyone try Bourjois? I'm thinking their eyeliner kohl pencils and "specially-shaped" french manicure nail polish brush look really nice .... tempting ...



 	Bourjois is generally a very good line but I haven't tried those products. Their chocolate bronzer is great and their baked/mineralized products are very smooth and pigmented with cute packaging. Nice glosses too. I do think the Canadian pricing might be a bit above its market but it's worth it if you see something you really like.

  	I'm intrigued by this french manicure brush you describe - I'll look for it.


----------



## EmWyllie (May 2, 2011)

If you guys haven't yet, go check on the Lise Watier Bora Bora collection!! The Havana Baked Bronzer is to die for!! It's like a GIANT MSF! It's even bigger than the Wonder Woman MSFs


----------



## StarrySim (May 2, 2011)

Shiseido/ NARS warehouse sale coming up!!!  I went to the fall sale, it was awesome.  I went on Sunday afternoon, and I still found enough to make me happy.  Prices are great. $10 blushes/ eyeshadow duos, $12 multiples, $8 shiseido hydro powder e/s.  NARS gift sets $20-35. 

  	Sat May 14th 2011 9am to 5pm
	Sun May 15th 2011 9am to 3pm

	303 Allstate Parkway
	Markham Ontario
	L3R 5P9


  	Oh, and update on UD at SDM - they *don't *have it at the Eaton Centre or Yonge/Dundas locations.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 3, 2011)

my heart just skipped lol!
  	i must be there. 



StarrySim said:


> L3R 5P9
> 
> Oh, and update on UD at SDM - they *don't *have it at the Eaton Centre or Yonge/Dundas locations.


----------



## katred (May 5, 2011)

It's when I see things like this that I miss living in Toronto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I don't think that we ever get warehouse sales here in Montreal, although anyone can feel free to speak up and contradict me. 




StarrySim said:


> L3R 5P9
> 
> Oh, and update on UD at SDM - they *don't *have it at the Eaton Centre or Yonge/Dundas locations.


----------



## StarrySim (May 6, 2011)

Yes, you do!  You get Lise Watier and Annabelle warehouse sales.  I'd loooove to go to the LW one one day.


----------



## ansimi (May 8, 2011)

I must report that the new Annabelle shadow pencils are fantastic quality. They're pigmented, blendable, and long-lasting - as good as any similar product I've seen from high-end brands. They don't have a lot of colours and I don't know if they're permanent but be sure to look for the display.

  	Annabelle has proved with their smoothliners and smudgeliners that they know something about pencils and these are way up there.


----------



## EmWyllie (Jun 16, 2011)

ansimi said:


> I must report that the new Annabelle shadow pencils are fantastic quality. They're pigmented, blendable, and long-lasting - as good as any similar product I've seen from high-end brands. They don't have a lot of colours and I don't know if they're permanent but be sure to look for the display.
> 
> Annabelle has proved with their smoothliners and smudgeliners that they know something about pencils and these are way up there.



 	I've heard they're betting than the Aqua Creams from MUFE! I'm excited to find them!


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 4, 2011)

Where are all of you gals, this thread is dead 

  	I'm here to ask which downtown SDM's carry UD.  Any in the PATH?  I know the one on Queen West does, but that's too far out of my way.  I'm thinking of redeeming optimum points for the new BOS maybe.


----------



## StarrySim (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, and does everyone know that all of Fusion Beauty is 75% off at Sephora?  The selection was still pretty good at the Eaton Centre location when I went today.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Oct 9, 2011)

the sdm in the path near union ie. immediately south of union in the path ...



StarrySim said:


> Where are all of you gals, this thread is dead
> 
> I'm here to ask which downtown SDM's carry UD.  Any in the PATH?  I know the one on Queen West does, but that's too far out of my way.  I'm thinking of redeeming optimum points for the new BOS maybe.


----------



## MsButterfly (Jan 16, 2012)

I like Annabelle eyeshadows and the empty quads. I have a few eyeshadows.. Gleam, Vert to go and black in the normal pan form with lid. They have good pigment for a drugstore line, cheap and sometimes on sale at Shoppers.

  	I also like Lise Watier eye shine pencils. Peacock is my favorite color for summer.

  	Quo has great brushes. I often wait until they have the 40% sale.

  	Beauty Boutiques carrying the high end brands and collecting SDM points is an added bonus. Especially with the redemptions that come up.


----------



## StarrySim (Jan 16, 2012)

Hmmm I thought I posted this last week, but I guess not... The Bay has the Dior holiday palette on sale for $58, down from $90.  They're also having the beauty trade in, so you can get an extra $10 off if you take in a used skincare product. Smoking deal, I don't remember Dior going on sale before.  I think this is at all locations because it's online too.  I got mine at the downtown Toronto location, and they had tons left, middle of last week.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 29, 2012)

So i was just at SDM tonight and was shocked to find a brand new, untouched display of Essence cosmetics! I've tried a bunch of their stuff that i get from cp's from people from Belguim and was so happy to finally see it in Canada! Everything was priced from $1.49 to $4.99. They have leyeliners (pencils, gel, liquid), mascaras, tons of different eyeshadows (mineral, cream, & powder), quads, & mini palettes, lipsticks, glosses, lipliners, nail polish, blush, bronzer, concealer, brushes.....what am i missing!? Highly recommend their cream shadows, glossy blackliner, get liner, stay with me lipgloss (mac cremesheen dupe), and eyeshadows.


----------



## SweetJoy (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel like I've seen Essence at Rexall before but I could be mistaken.  It's nice to see that Shopper's is diversifying, but that also means it'll be harder to walk out of there with just shampoo and deodorant


----------



## StarrySim (Jan 30, 2012)

Which location was this at?  A cremesheen glass dupe sounds wonderful 



HOTasFCUK said:


> So i was just at SDM tonight and was shocked to find a brand new, untouched display of Essence cosmetics! I've tried a bunch of their stuff that i get from cp's from people from Belguim and was so happy to finally see it in Canada! Everything was priced from $1.49 to $4.99. They have leyeliners (pencils, gel, liquid), mascaras, tons of different eyeshadows (mineral, cream, & powder), quads, & mini palettes, lipsticks, glosses, lipliners, nail polish, blush, bronzer, concealer, brushes.....what am i missing!? Highly recommend their cream shadows, glossy blackliner, get liner, stay with me lipgloss (mac cremesheen dupe), and eyeshadows.


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Toronto girls!  Just wondering if anyone knows of a Shoppers Drug Mart location in Brampton, Mississauga, Etobicoke, Woodbridge or Vaughan that carries Dior and Guerlain makeup.  I don't work downtown anymore, and i can't find these in a SDM close by.

  	Edit July 2012 - The location in Sherway mall carries both Dior and Guerlain. If you know of another location in west GTA, please PM me, it would be much appreciated


----------



## baghdad81 (Jun 16, 2012)

StarrySim said:


> Hi Toronto girls!  Just wondering if anyone knows of a Shoppers Drug Mart location in Brampton, Mississauga, Etobicoke, Woodbridge or Vaughan that carries Dior and Guerlain makeup.  I don't work downtown anymore, and i can't find these in a SDM close by.


  There is one in Richmond hill/vaughan (Yonge and Elgin Mills). I also think the one in Yorkdale mall has both.   SHOPPERS DRUG MART 3737 Major Mackenzie Drive Vaughan ON L4H 0A2 	 SHOPPERS DRUG MART 4000 Hwy #7 Woodbridge ON L4L 1A6 	 SHOPPERS DRUG MART 9200 Dufferin Street Vaughan ON L4K 0C6  SHOPPERS DRUG MART 2126 Burnhamthorpe Rd. W Mississauga ON L5L 3A2  	 SHOPPERS DRUG MART 25 The West Mall Etobicoke ON M9C 1B8  Just go to the SDM website, select store locator, enter city/address, and select the brands you want (All Brands)!  http://www1.shoppersdrugmart.ca/en/Store-Locator.aspx?pc=missisauga&st=All&rpp=3&sf=SP-DIO%3ATRUE%3BSP-GRL%3ATRUE&sh=&sn=


----------



## StarrySim (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help.  Unfortunately, I've learned that the online store finder is not accurate. I've gone to stores before expecting certain brands, and they didn't have them.  I think maybe they count the brand in even if all they carry are their perfumes.  I guess the best thing to do is to call ahead.


----------



## monley (Jul 17, 2012)

I love the Lise Watier, especially the Teint Mousse Matifant foundation. So good for oily skin.


----------



## MrsFinley (Sep 15, 2013)

I am a massive fan of Lise Watier's eye shadows - my HG everyday color is/was Gris Spatial, which has been discontinued.  I wrote to them asking if it would be relaunched and they said it wouldn't.  If anyone knows of a source for the shadow singles in Gris Spatial, I am SO in search of more!!


----------

